# ***Vintage Aircraft Hydraulics***



## HustlerSpank

I decided to start my own topic and offer for sale the aircraft hydraulics I have. AND if I don't have it in my hand I can GET IT at a remarkable price. They WILL be guaranteed in working order because I will personally test them the correct way. I also build set ups from matching paint to polish to chrome I do it all. There are alot of people that have been interested in aircraft for a long time whether it be to buy or sell so if you have your own stuff and you would like to post please feel free to post it in this topic as well. Also if you have any pics from back in the day or your current aircraft set ups post that as well!!! Everybodies opinion is welcome. So lets get on to the most important and interesting part of this topics........ P-I-C-S


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Apr 2 2008, 11:18 PM~10322285
> *I decided to start my own topic and offer for sale the aircraft hydraulics I have. AND if I don't have it in my hand I can GET IT at a remarkable price. They WILL be guaranteed in working order because I will personally test them the correct way. I also build set ups from matching paint to polish to chrome I do it all. There are alot of people that have been interested in aircraft for a long time whether it be to buy or sell so if you have your own stuff and you would like to post please feel free to post it in this topic as well. Also if you have any pics from back in the day or your current aircraft set ups post that as well!!! Everybodies opinion is welcome. So lets get on to the most important and interesting part of this topics........ P-I-C-S
> *


Wad up Spanks...Hows it hangin :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

Adel Side Winder Before











Same Adel Side Winder After


----------



## HustlerSpank

Mama Rooster


----------



## HustlerSpank

Mama Rooster ready for some paint!


----------



## 1229

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HustlerSpank

Mama Rooster's BREAK DOWN!


----------



## HustlerSpank

This one is like the Mama Rooster but a smaller version with a fan so I am going to call it the Baby Rooster Not the mini the BABY smaller than the MAMA but LONGER than the MINI!


----------



## HustlerSpank

Hydro Aire Square Bottoms I am down to 4!


----------



## HustlerSpank

Rooster Gears


----------



## HustlerSpank

Got some CLEANNNN Tanks!!!


----------



## HustlerSpank

Stainless Steel #12 female to female check valves


----------



## HustlerSpank

Got some little filters and some EQ's


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 2 2008, 10:20 PM~10322313
> *Wad up Spanks...Hows it hangin :biggrin:
> *



Whats up Ron??? Long time homie. I am good, you?


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## cadillacjacc

HEY SPANK, ARE HYDRO- AIRE #8s GOOD?? A FRIEND OF MINE JUST GAVE ME ONE (CHROME)................NEVER USED ONE BEFORE.


----------



## Kelo

Where are you located? May need some work done to help put together a set up.


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by cadillacjacc_@Apr 2 2008, 11:48 PM~10323041
> *HEY SPANK, ARE HYDRO- AIRE #8s GOOD?? A FRIEND OF MINE JUST GAVE ME ONE (CHROME)................NEVER USED ONE BEFORE.
> *


Don't hopp with it and it will be fine....


----------



## cadillacjacc

THANKS...............SOME COOL PICKS :biggrin:


----------



## Hydros

Please see PM

if you have the Adel sidewider for sale too.

Meet my ex. had to let her go..

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Kelo_@Apr 2 2008, 11:50 PM~10323053
> *Where are you located? May need some work done to help put together a set up.
> *


Mid-West Salt Lake City Utah. I would be happy to help you let me know what you need. I just got done building a 280 set up chrome and paint hard line and all. i put it on an aluminum platform, boxed it in in a wood crate and shipped it to Oklahoma. I can ship the complete set up assembled all you would have to do is put it in the trunk wire it and hook up a couple hoses or you can bring it to my shop here in SLC. Let me know.
Thanks Spanky


----------



## ferns213

GOOD STUFF


----------



## ferns213

GOOD STUFF


----------



## 41bowtie

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Apr 2 2008, 11:47 PM~10322600
> *Hydro Aire Square Bottoms I am down to 4!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I ALMOST GOT THOSE FROM TED TOO. :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Apr 3 2008, 07:53 AM~10324062
> *I ALMOST GOT THOSE FROM TED TOO. :biggrin:
> *


I got them from one of Ted's friends you should know him because he is in Ted's club. You know the guy with the Harleys? He also has about 10 OG squares in the boxes. And alot of OG candles.  
But very pricey.


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Apr 3 2008, 11:49 AM~10324368
> *I got them from one of Ted's friends you should know him because he is in Ted's club. You know the guy with the Harleys? He also has about 10 OG squares in the boxes. And alot of OG candles.
> But very pricey.
> *


 :0 
OG Adels or Hydro-aire square bodies??????


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Apr 3 2008, 09:23 AM~10324599
> *:0
> OG Adels or Hydro-aire square bodies??????
> *



O G Adels :wave:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Apr 3 2008, 12:33 PM~10324693
> *O G Adels :wave:
> *


right on... you should buy them up bro...  Good investment


----------



## 41bowtie

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 41bowtie, HustlerSpank


:wave: 

whats going on bro?


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Apr 3 2008, 09:35 AM~10324709
> *right on... you should buy them up bro...   Good investment
> *



wholesale ony but im getting the money together he has clean tank's too


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Apr 3 2008, 09:37 AM~10324725
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 41bowtie, HustlerSpank
> :wave:
> 
> whats going on bro?
> *



not much homie getting some pics ready ill post tonight when i get back from work


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Apr 3 2008, 12:38 PM~10324735
> *wholesale ony  but im getting the money together he has clean tank's too
> *


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Apr 3 2008, 09:49 AM~10324368
> *I got them from one of Ted's friends you should know him because he is in Ted's club. You know the guy with the Harleys? He also has about 10 OG squares in the boxes. And alot of OG candles.
> But very pricey.
> *



I heard about em...wonder how much they would go for. Good thing there is ADEX with the BEST WARRANTY IN THE BUSINESS.


----------



## THUGGNASTY

:0 :0 
Very Nice


----------



## SJDEUCE

ill be hitting you up soon


----------



## juicyfruit187




----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## HustlerSpank

10 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: HustlerSpank, 64 CRAWLING, edmunds costoms hyd, suecyde

wass up edmund


----------



## HustlerSpank

_Originally posted by Hydros_@Apr 28 2010, 06:44 PM~17334843
*In the images above.




















*[/quote]


----------



## Stickz

Good shit


----------



## Hydros

Pesco set up I have on hold until I get a pump head. Those blue things are pressure relief valves and are adjustable. 









Anyone have a 777 pump head for sale or trade? 

I have check valves, and just in time for the summer, PURE FREON, R-12.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Apr 4 2008, 05:25 PM~10337027
> *Pesco set up I have on hold until I get a pump head. Those blue things are pressure relief valves and are adjustable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have a 777 pump head for sale or trade?
> 
> I have check valves, and just in time for the summer, PURE FREON, R-12.
> *



I got some pm me


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Apr 4 2008, 04:25 PM~10337027
> *Pesco set up I have on hold until I get a pump head. Those blue things are pressure relief valves and are adjustable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have a 777 pump head for sale or trade?
> 
> I have check valves, and just in time for the summer, PURE FREON, R-12.
> *



I have some what would you like to trade


----------



## HustlerSpank

Tattoo
I have plenty bro let me know how many you need they are NOS still in the og wrapper. I was just going to get the handles polished because I like the look. They are stainless steel slo downs.


----------



## Sixty34me

you got some nice shit spank!


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Apr 4 2008, 07:29 PM~10338205
> *you got some nice shit spank!
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Apr 4 2008, 10:28 PM~10338194
> *Tattoo
> I have plenty bro let me know how many you need they are NOS still in the og wrapper. I was just going to get the handles polished because I like the look. They are stainless steel slo downs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i know those little zigzags (the #4 male/male) are stainless, I got 4 of them. id like to get my hands on a few more.  

PM me!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl

WHAT DUMPS YOU HAVE THAT COULD BE USED FOR THE BACK?


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 4 2008, 07:52 PM~10338374
> *WHAT DUMPS YOU HAVE?
> *


Just let me know what you need


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Apr 4 2008, 09:55 PM~10338391
> *Just let me know what you need
> *


PM SENT! :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

#8s all real fem to fem not cut


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Apr 4 2008, 05:25 PM~10337027
> *Pesco set up I have on hold until I get a pump head. Those blue things are pressure relief valves and are adjustable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have a 777 pump head for sale or trade?
> 
> I have check valves, and just in time for the summer, PURE FREON, R-12.
> *



 

ur pm box is full


----------



## Hydros

Sometime emails are more personal.

[email protected]

or better yet...

[email protected]


----------



## vinylfreek

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Apr 4 2008, 08:28 PM~10338194
> *Tattoo
> I have plenty bro let me know how many you need they are NOS still in the og wrapper. I was just going to get the handles polished because I like the look. They are stainless steel slo downs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You have any more of those 90 deg slow downs for sale. Like the ones pictured on the top left?


----------



## milkbone

:cheesy:


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Apr 5 2008, 01:19 AM~10340336
> *
> 
> Sometime emails are more personal.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or better yet...
> 
> [email protected]
> *


you got mail :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## youcantfademe

so what does a nice pair of slow downs go for?


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## Guest

You have all quality items :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 6 2008, 10:25 PM~10352021
> *You have all quality items :biggrin:
> *



thank's


----------



## HustlerSpank

ADEL'S


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## juswannatip

WWW.TEDWELLSCUSTOMHYDRAULICS.COM


----------



## kold187um

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## kold187um

ttt


----------



## HustlerSpank

:biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

nice good for ted


----------



## HustlerSpank

T T T


----------



## HustlerSpank

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: HustlerSpank, rivistyle, CadiRolo, 81 cuttin, Envious Touch
:wave:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House

nice


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Apr 17 2008, 09:19 PM~10443081
> *nice
> *


thank's Carnal


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## 41bowtie

ttt


----------



## Mr Impala

check this shit out! Adel gear I wonder who needs this gear HMMMMMMM WIlling to sell this pump to the highest bidder, even comes with a bad ass dump LOL nothing like a manual dump for your old school lowrider


----------



## SJDEUCE




----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 22 2008, 07:40 PM~10480230
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check this shit out! Adel gear I wonder who needs this gear HMMMMMMM WIlling to sell this pump to the highest bidder, even comes with a bad ass dump LOL nothing like a manual dump for your old school lowrider
> *



Quit trying to sale my pump fool....


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 22 2008, 09:40 PM~10480230
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check this shit out! Adel gear I wonder who needs this gear HMMMMMMM WIlling to sell this pump to the highest bidder, even comes with a bad ass dump LOL nothing like a manual dump for your old school lowrider
> *



how much for the tank?


----------



## Mr Impala

make me an offer ill sell just the tank :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

anyone got a motor like this with a different gear?


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 23 2008, 08:01 AM~10483872
> *anyone got a motor like this with a different gear?
> *


 :machinegun: mr impansa


----------



## HustlerSpank

t t t


----------



## Mr Impala

:biggrin:


----------



## 1938_MASTER

HEADS UP GUYS, A FRIEND OF MINE IS SELLING A PESCO AIRCRAFT SETUP ON EBAY. JUST THROWING IT OUT.

Item number: 150241353682

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Pesco-lowri...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Apr 30 2008, 10:06 PM~10547481
> *HEADS UP GUYS, A FRIEND OF MINE IS SELLING A PESCO AIRCRAFT SETUP ON EBAY. JUST THROWING IT OUT.
> 
> Item number: 150241353682
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Pesco-lowri...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


----------



## Rollinaround

:biggrin: 
TTT for SPANK


----------



## 1938_MASTER

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Apr 30 2008, 08:47 PM~10547985
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:uh: WTF IS THAT SUPPOSE TO BE, YOU DANCING HEHE


----------



## Rollinaround

SHIT, I WISH I COULD MOVE LIKE THAT. LOL


----------



## Rollinaround

I'M JUST BORED...THUMBING THROUGH SPANKS PAGES...


----------



## Mr Impala

this looks tight!


----------



## Mr Impala

4.0 AT 4200 RPM, RATED PRESSURE 2300 PSI, HP 7.5, AMPS 26 PHASE 3, DUTY CONT


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 1 2008, 07:08 AM~10549409
> *4.0 AT 4200 RPM, RATED PRESSURE 2300 PSI, HP 7.5, AMPS 26 PHASE 3, DUTY CONT
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr Impala

yeah youd need a generator to make it work lol!!!


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 1 2008, 09:22 AM~10550820
> *yeah youd need a generator to make it work lol!!!
> *


 :loco:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Apr 30 2008, 10:10 PM~10548206
> *I'M JUST BORED...THUMBING THROUGH SPANKS PAGES...
> *



Did you change CC's?


----------



## HustlerSpank

TTT


----------



## MR.LAC

TTT 4 THE HOMIE. 

GOOD TOPIC AND LOTS OF NICE STUFF YOU GOT THERE SPANKY.:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 4 2008, 06:44 PM~10338317
> *i know those little zigzags (the #4 male/male) are stainless, I got 4 of them. id like to get my hands on a few more.
> 
> PM me!!!
> *


 :0 X3 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Apr 2 2008, 09:47 PM~10322600
> *Hydro Aire Square Bottoms I am down to 4!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@May 8 2008, 08:55 PM~10612667
> *TTT 4 THE HOMIE.
> 
> GOOD TOPIC AND LOTS OF NICE STUFF YOU GOT THERE SPANKY.:thumbsup:
> *



Thanks perro long time homie wass up


----------



## MODHOPPER

***Vintage Aircraft Hydraulics***
I wish I had some


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@May 10 2008, 11:16 PM~10626394
> ****Vintage Aircraft Hydraulics***
> I wish I had some
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## Rollinaround

my bad Spank, MODHOPPER knows why I'm laughing.


----------



## HustlerSpank

:biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

adel's


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@May 8 2008, 07:58 PM~10612690
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  X3 :biggrin:
> *


You got any more of those stainless #4 zigzags.... Spanks?


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@May 10 2008, 07:33 PM~10625868
> *Thanks perro  long time homie wass up
> *


Taking care of business.


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jun 3 2008, 03:50 PM~10789977
> *Taking care of business.
> *


kool kool homie


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jun 3 2008, 03:47 PM~10789946
> *You got any more of those stainless #4 zigzags.... Spanks?
> *



simon homie I do


----------



## 41bowtie

Qvo spanky


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank+Apr 7 2008, 08:24 PM~10359577-->
> 
> 
> 
> ADEL'S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :wow:
> what do a pair of these go for hno: pm me if possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2008, 11:16 PM~10626394
> ****Vintage Aircraft Hydraulics***
> I wish I had some
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Rollinaround_@May 11 2008, 09:22 PM~10631680
> *my bad Spank, MODHOPPER knows why I'm laughing.
> *


Because he was a youngsta when the stuff was brand new on the shelf :0 :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

:biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

[/quote]


----------



## HustlerSpank

:uh:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

Some real nice stuff here! Are you into swapping? I have extra parts I don't need and I'm looking for a few items. I can send pics and have family in SLC to sent the parts to. Let me know if your looking fo anything. And no I don't have any Sidewinders but I have alot of those little coconut tanks.


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jun 16 2008, 01:36 AM~10878074
> *Some real nice stuff here!  Are you into swapping?  I have extra parts I don't need and I'm looking for a few items.  I can send pics and have family in SLC to sent the parts to.  Let me know if your looking fo anything.  And no I don't have any Sidewinders but I have alot of those little coconut tanks.
> *


cool cool pm send


----------



## HustlerSpank

get ready for this set up soon ....


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

what up Spank?Looking good........
Those OG Adels are for sale












































syke! :biggrin:


----------



## jgcustomz

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Jun 17 2008, 05:33 PM~10890998
> *get ready for this set up soon  ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love the engraving nice touch.


----------



## voodoochassis

how much for the adel aire square dumps 2 of them..to 30755


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by voodoochassis_@Jun 22 2008, 07:29 PM~10928050
> * adel aire
> *


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jun 22 2008, 06:13 PM~10927544
> *what up Spank?Looking good........
> Those OG Adels are for sale
> syke! :biggrin:
> *


AAAAAGGGGHHH why you playing homie...j/k


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jun 16 2008, 01:36 AM~10878074
> *Some real nice stuff here!  Are you into swapping?  I have extra parts I don't need and I'm looking for a few items.  I can send pics and have family in SLC to sent the parts to.  Let me know if your looking fo anything.  And no I don't have any Sidewinders but I have alot of those little coconut tanks.
> *


Sent the shit out today. Priority with delivery conformation and insured for $1000. Here is a tracking #0308 0070 0001 3215 6444. Boy that rollinaround guy is fast on the draw. He tried to slide in on deal before you could respond. No worries everyone I talked to said to stay away. I'll check back with you later.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jun 24 2008, 04:16 AM~10938484
> *Sent the shit out today.  Priority with delivery conformation and insured for $1000.  Here is a tracking #0308 0070 0001 3215 6444.  Boy that rollinaround guy is fast on the draw.  He tried to slide in on deal before you could respond.  No worries everyone I talked to said to stay away.  I'll check back with you later.
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: GOTTA BE QUICK..BUT WHY STAY AWAY, MAYBE THE PEOPLE YOU TALKED TO GET MY PARTS CHEAPER FROM SOMEONE ELSE...HMMM


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jun 24 2008, 03:16 AM~10938484
> *Sent the shit out today.  Priority with delivery conformation and insured for $1000.  Here is a tracking #0308 0070 0001 3215 6444.  Boy that rollinaround guy is fast on the draw.  He tried to slide in on deal before you could respond.  No worries everyone I talked to said to stay away.  I'll check back with you later.
> *



I am just glad there is someone out there willing to do a trade for some of this rare stuff. You have what I needed and I have what you need, worked out great! I hope that we can do business again


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@May 8 2008, 07:58 PM~10612690
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  X3 :biggrin:
> *


Q~vo spanks?, You got any more of them handles for the #4 zig~zag's? :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Jun 17 2008, 03:33 PM~10890998
> *get ready for this set up soon  ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking nice homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jun 24 2008, 08:45 PM~10944514
> *Q~vo spanks?, You got any more of them handles for the #4 zig~zag's? :biggrin:
> *


Sorry homie i don't


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Jun 23 2008, 05:42 PM~10935195
> *AAAAAGGGGHHH  why you playing homie...j/k
> *


I had to homie. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Jun 25 2008, 10:06 AM~10948291
> *Sorry homie i don't
> *


Orale homie gracias anyways.


----------



## 41bowtie

whats up Fellas? :wave:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Jun 25 2008, 04:55 PM~10950840
> *whats up Fellas?  :wave:
> *


wass up homie


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Jun 24 2008, 08:18 PM~10944217
> *I am just glad there is someone out there willing to do a trade for some of this rare stuff. You have what I needed and I have what you need, worked out great! I hope that we can do business again
> *


I'm getting some more Monster Greens, #12s if you need more and let me know if you have anyone looking for the Pesco's with the fans in the back. I still don't know how to post up pics here. I'm going to have to get ahold of Big G for some more internet schoolin. Thanks for hooking me up Homie. Your more than fair. I'll be back for more. Later


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jun 25 2008, 10:19 PM~10953217
> *I'm getting some more Monster Greens, #12s if you need more and let me know if you have anyone looking for the Pesco's with the fans in the back.  I still don't know how to post up pics here.  I'm going to have to get ahold of Big G for some more internet schoolin.  Thanks for hooking me up Homie.  Your more than fair.  I'll be back for more.  Later
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HustlerSpank

Thank's man for reals


----------



## MR.LAC

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: HustlerSpank, MR.LAC


Q~vo? :wave:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jun 24 2008, 03:16 AM~10938484
> *Sent the shit out today.  Priority with delivery conformation and insured for $1000.  Here is a tracking #0308 0070 0001 3215 6444.  Boy that rollinaround guy is fast on the draw.  He tried to slide in on deal before you could respond.  No worries everyone I talked to said to stay away.  I'll check back with you later.
> *


I send yours today homie........


----------



## HustlerSpank

ILL call you today homie


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

my dust collector :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM




----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM




----------



## kraz13

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jun 30 2008, 06:30 PM~10984708
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW!!! :0


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jun 30 2008, 07:25 PM~10984678
> *my dust collector :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thank's for the pic's whats up with then 90's (slow downs)


----------



## leon1959

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jun 30 2008, 06:30 PM~10984708
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Jun 30 2008, 09:34 PM~10986037
> *thank's for the pic's  whats up with then 90's (slow downs)
> *


not sure,might switch them out for zig zags......... :biggrin:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jun 30 2008, 09:25 PM~10984678
> *my dust collector :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I always liked how this one looked.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

yeah,me too.Thanks Albert!Im putting it in the 50 soon,yanking the bags out...


----------



## THUGGNASTY




----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jun 30 2008, 11:16 PM~10986853
> *not sure,might switch them out for zig zags......... :biggrin:
> *


well i got zig zags #6 #8's


----------



## My98Lincoln

Hey since yall know about OG aircraft hydros... Can I use I believe #16 green "moster" dump for hopping (picture)..? And how much is one of this dumps worth..?


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by My98Lincoln_@Jul 1 2008, 07:04 PM~10992726
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey since yall know about OG aircraft hydros... Can I use I believe #16 green "moster" dump for hopping (picture)..? And how much is one of this dumps worth..?
> *


hopping yes sir :yessad:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jun 30 2008, 07:25 PM~10984678
> *my dust collector :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Who did you get your Tanx from? Was it you that was working on the stencils for the OG tanxs? This is the setup on my 64...


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jul 1 2008, 06:44 PM~10993069
> *Who did you get your Tanx from? Was it you that was working on the stencils for the OG tanxs? This is the setup on my 64...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice set up. I like the OG touch! Ted wells did a nice job as always...Clean.


----------



## HustlerSpank

:thumbsup:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 1 2008, 08:12 PM~10993354
> *Nice set up. I like the OG touch! Ted wells did a nice job as always...Clean.
> *



Yes sirrrrrr :biggrin: I told him what I was into and he made it. Actually he went above and beyond what I was hoping for. Since the pic we have added NOS 280 tags and drip bottles.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

I have my own stash of tanks,Thats not me that is doing the stencil but I do know who it is. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jul 1 2008, 11:05 PM~10995144
> *I have my own stash of tanks,Thats not me that is doing the stencil but I do know who it is. :biggrin:
> *


Same here.


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jul 2 2008, 12:05 AM~10995144
> *I have my own stash of tanks,Thats not me that is doing the stencil but I do know who it is. :biggrin:
> *


Details man.... Is he on this board? I have 2 tanx that I was going to get redone.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jul 2 2008, 07:48 AM~10996076
> *Details man.... Is he on this board? I have 2 tanx that I was going to get redone.
> *


He's supposed to let me know when they are done but I dont think he is in any real hurry..........


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

If you dont mind keep me posted on that please. Any one know a specific paint that will duplicate the OG yellow on the tanx?


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Apr 6 2008, 11:41 AM~10346711
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


"the beach cruiser, you know the one i loaned you last week" :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jul 2 2008, 11:12 AM~10997951
> *If you dont mind keep me posted on that please. Any one know a specific paint that will duplicate the OG yellow on the tanx?
> *


A-6 tanks. Caterpillar yellow....


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jul 2 2008, 02:05 AM~10995144
> *I have my own stash of tanks,Thats not me that is doing the stencil but I do know who it is. :biggrin:
> *



would this work?

copy the script on to a full 8 1/2x11 sheet of sticker paper wich i have at work peel it off stick it on to the tank and then with an exacto knife cut off all the script and them paint.
:dunno: 

and also wich script would you all want? there is like 5 diffrent kinds


----------



## Mr Impala

for sale or trade :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

:thumbsup:


----------



## HustlerSpank

bump


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jun 30 2008, 11:16 PM~10986853
> *not sure,might switch them out for zig zags......... :biggrin:
> *


shoot me a pm w/ pic and price...


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jul 4 2008, 11:34 AM~11012861
> *shoot me a pm w/ pic and price...
> *


PM send


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 2 2008, 11:02 PM~11002878
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sale or trade  :biggrin:
> *


you got some too uh Brent?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Jul 6 2008, 10:04 PM~11025884
> *you got some too uh Brent?
> *


no just one i sold you the other 2 i had


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jul 1 2008, 09:44 PM~10993069
> *Who did you get your Tanx from? Was it you that was working on the stencils for the OG tanxs? This is the setup on my 64...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE SETUP. I FOUND TWO OF THE PARKER SLOW DOWNS YOU HAVE SITTING AROUND MY FRIENDS SHOP THAT ARE CHROME THAT I GOT OFF HIM...... :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 6 2008, 10:09 PM~11025914
> *no just one i sold you the other 2 i had
> *


lol ur bad


----------



## 41bowtie

ttt


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

Question for you aircraft guys...

Quick rundown I have 2 of the 280 pumps, 3 adex dumps, 3 parker checks, 3 parker slow downs and a bendix eq for the front. Im having a problem with my system slowly dropping on my right rear corner. The rear has a pair of everything to help level things out. I already closed the slow down off and it still dropped the right rear. I even close both hoping for a miracle. The check was swapped out I already because thats the obvious fix. I need more ideas what would another possibility be?


----------



## Hydros

Replaced the check, closed the slowdown... hmm... If you are not losing fluid, I'd say you have more than one bad part.

Swap the left to right parts one at a time, or remove the return hose to the tank, put hose into container, close slowdown. Raise car, let set overnight. Then check for fluid in the container, 

A) If there is fluid in the container the next day, replace the part that is just before the return hose or tank (slow or dump) and redo the test. Keep doing this test and replacement of parts going backwards of the fluid return, until there is no more internal leak. 

B) If there is no fluid in the container the next day, then the check is the problem for your internal leak.




:biggrin: I could not resist the aircraft question.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM




----------



## HustlerSpank

Niceeeee


----------



## MR.LAC

You have 4?????? :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 9 2008, 08:39 PM~11051352
> *You have 4?????? :biggrin:
> *


yes let me know


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

TTT


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

serious! :0 ==== :0


----------



## Envious Touch

_*Bump for the Spank*_ :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

Thanks homie


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

no problem ese........


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Jul 18 2008, 07:41 AM~11119294
> *Thanks    prewar_gm_access    for the tanks,  keeping it to the eara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Jul 20 2008, 11:46 AM~11132760
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Jul 20 2008, 12:46 PM~11132760
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice work, you know Im a fan of the coco nut tanks/footballtanks.

The tanks were ran two ways.























Too the place where the tank was welded on wasnt centered, and had a slite tilt up.


----------



## HustlerSpank

thank god for prewar_gm_access GEORGE his got the OG stuff we can get from him a good price or trade man like my cocos tanks


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

looks good Spank!


----------



## prewar_gm_access

Spanky Just wanted to Thank you and Edmund for hooking me up on the trades. Between the 2 of you got some cool shit for a couple of set ups I'm working on. I need to find some more cool tradables. I love swapping just leave my woman out of it. I think Edmunds got more cocanuts than me but who's counting. Later


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jul 21 2008, 12:10 AM~11137045
> *Spanky Just wanted to Thank you and Edmund for hooking me up on the trades.  Between the 2 of you got some cool shit for a couple of set ups I'm working on.  I need to find some more cool tradables.  I love swapping just leave my woman out of it.  I think Edmunds got more cocanuts than me but who's counting.  Later
> *


thank's to you homie...


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jul 21 2008, 12:05 AM~11137035
> *looks good Spank!
> *


gracias homie


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

This:








Is getting this after september,its ready to go besides the return line and cannon plugs I am getting from Mr Lac,thanks homie


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jul 22 2008, 12:12 AM~11146336
> *This:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is getting this after september,its ready to go besides the return line and cannon plugs I am getting from Mr Lac,thanks homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice ranfla homie. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1938_MASTER

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Jul 20 2008, 01:41 PM~11133300
> *thank god for  prewar_gm_access  GEORGE  his got the OG stuff  we can get from him a good price or trade man like my cocos tanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ya i can vouche for george, prewar gm access. he is a cool guy and a cool friend of mine.

 :biggrin:


----------



## 1938_MASTER

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jul 22 2008, 12:12 AM~11146336
> *This:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is getting this after september,its ready to go besides the return line and cannon plugs I am getting from Mr Lac,thanks homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that'll be nice jaime! i'll be throwin my set up in my 50 tambien and ill be gettin some plugs from mr lac also. need to figure out if i need 90s or not...


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jul 22 2008, 01:12 AM~11146336
> *This:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is getting this after september,its ready to go besides the return line and cannon plugs I am getting from Mr Lac,thanks homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 That is going to look great! Your gonna run one pump for the whole car?


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

yes sir and thanks...


----------



## 41bowtie

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


All og or chromed and dressed up?


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Jul 22 2008, 10:17 AM~11148283
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> All og or chromed and dressed up?
> *


just like that,its sealed ,locked and loaded-just need to find time to start cutting out the car which looks like after september...


----------



## HustlerSpank

:thumbsup: looking good


----------



## JasonJ

I need to hang out in this topic more often.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

sweet


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 22 2008, 07:24 PM~11153825
> *I need to hang out in this topic more often.
> *


 i know what you bought this summer????


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 22 2008, 07:24 PM~11153825
> *I need to hang out in this topic more often.
> *


any pics or other parts??????


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Jul 22 2008, 08:52 PM~11154748
> *any pics or other parts??????
> *



he needs tanks dumps slows checks etc and hes ready to buy :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jul 22 2008, 01:12 AM~11146336
> *This:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is getting this after september,its ready to go besides the return line and cannon plugs I am getting from Mr Lac,thanks homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Why do you run 2 dumps on 1 pump??


----------



## Mr Impala

so he can raise the whole car and lower the front and back seperate


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jul 2 2008, 12:05 AM~10995144
> *I have my own stash of tanks,Thats not me that is doing the stencil but I do know who it is. :biggrin:
> *


pics?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 22 2008, 09:27 PM~11155118
> *so he can raise the whole car and lower the front and back seperate
> *



OIC :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 22 2008, 09:27 PM~11155118
> *so he can raise the whole car and lower the front and back seperate
> *


nice 63 brent


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 22 2008, 10:09 PM~11154923
> *Why do you run 2 dumps on 1 pump??
> *


So he can lift the front or back and then drop front or back... both up or down individually with one pump  

BTW clean 50 Chevy Fleetline you got there Jaime :thumbsup: let me know if you need any accessories for it :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 22 2008, 09:01 PM~11154852
> *he needs tanks dumps slows checks etc and hes ready to buy  :biggrin:
> *


I have the tanks(nos),$250 a pair shipped in the lower 48.I have a pair of steel Parker #8 m/m checks for,Ill let those go for $30 if he buys the tanks.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 22 2008, 09:09 PM~11154923
> *Why do you run 2 dumps on 1 pump??
> *


The 2nd HydroAire is a diversion valve when set up like this and not a dump.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Jul 20 2008, 12:46 PM~11132760
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i HAVE THESE ALSO, CAN YOU WELD EM FOR ME?


----------



## HustlerSpank

:yessad: send your tanks to me


----------



## HustlerSpank

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: HustlerSpank, Jaime-ViejitosNM
6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: HustlerSpank, Envious Touch, Jaime-ViejitosNM


wass up homie's


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 22 2008, 06:24 PM~11153825
> *I need to hang out in this topic more often.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ

Yea... i always wanted to go with an aircraft set up in my rag, but really didnt think i would ever have one. Thanks to the homies (B & B) for putting me down with a good head start on my set up. Im sure ill have alot of questions along the way as this will be my first aircraft set up... but im sure the people posting in this thread can help me with the answers.  

Damn, i havent been this excited about something for my car in quite a while, i feel like i just stepped it up a level.... like i have joined an exclusive club or some kind of secret society... lol.

I guess one big question i have right now is about the cylinders. I have to run bigger cylinders??? My fame is already cut out and candied.


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 23 2008, 02:42 PM~11159040
> *Yea... i always wanted to go with an aircraft set up in my rag, but really didnt think i would ever have one. Thanks to the homies (B & B) for putting me down with a good head start on my set up. Im sure ill have alot of questions along the way as this will be my first aircraft set up... but im sure the people posting in this thread can help me with the answers.
> 
> Damn, i havent been this excited about something for my car in quite a while, i feel like i just stepped it up a level.... like i have joined an exclusive club or some kind of secret society... lol.
> 
> I guess one big question i have right now is about the cylinders. I have to run bigger cylinders??? My fame is already cut out and candied.
> *


welcome to the secret society  
i love my air-craft set up.... :biggrin: 

you have to run larger cylinders but the reaction when people see them go :0 :0 worth it :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 23 2008, 11:42 AM~11159040
> *Yea... i always wanted to go with an aircraft set up in my rag, but really didnt think i would ever have one. Thanks to the homies (B & B) for putting me down with a good head start on my set up. Im sure ill have alot of questions along the way as this will be my first aircraft set up... but im sure the people posting in this thread can help me with the answers.
> 
> Damn, i havent been this excited about something for my car in quite a while, i feel like i just stepped it up a level.... like i have joined an exclusive club or some kind of secret society... lol.
> 
> I guess one big question i have right now is about the cylinders. I have to run bigger cylinders??? My fame is already cut out and candied.
> *


with 777's you can run regular fattys but you have to run in the pressure relief valve.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jul 23 2008, 01:07 PM~11159306
> *welcome to the secret society
> i love my air-craft set up.... :biggrin:
> 
> you have to run larger cylinders but the reaction when people see them go  :0  :0  worth it  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Post a pic! Of the cylinders, not of peoples faces! :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

double post


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jul 23 2008, 01:27 PM~11159507
> *with 777's you can run regular fattys but you have to run in the pressure relief valve.
> *


Dang.. looks like i =ve gotta get bigger cylinders then..... and cut CAREFULLY! :0


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jul 23 2008, 11:27 AM~11159507
> *with 777's you can run regular fattys but you have to run in the pressure relief valve.
> *



But he is running 4 pumps. Should have the power?? 

Just run 12 batteries :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 23 2008, 11:56 AM~11159781
> *Dang.. looks like i =ve gotta get bigger cylinders then..... and cut CAREFULLY!  :0
> *


the cylinders aren't that much bigger.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 23 2008, 10:42 AM~11159040
> *Yea... i always wanted to go with an aircraft set up in my rag, but really didnt think i would ever have one. Thanks to the homies (B & B) for putting me down with a good head start on my set up. Im sure ill have alot of questions along the way as this will be my first aircraft set up... but im sure the people posting in this thread can help me with the answers.
> 
> Damn, i havent been this excited about something for my car in quite a while, i feel like i just stepped it up a level.... like i have joined an exclusive club or some kind of secret society... lol.
> 
> I guess one big question i have right now is about the cylinders. I have to run bigger cylinders??? My fame is already cut out and candied.
> *



:0 :0


----------



## JasonJ

So what is it that causes you to need bigger cylinders? Aircraft pumps supply more volume than pressure i guess? What does bigger diameter cylinders do for you exactly?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Lifestyle63_@Jul 23 2008, 02:00 PM~11159821
> *But he is running 4 pumps. Should have the power??
> 
> Just run 12 batteries :biggrin:
> *


Actually he'll need the larger cylinders more if he's running 4-pumps compared to only running 2-pumps... :yessad:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 23 2008, 02:27 PM~11160126
> *So what is it that causes you to need bigger cylinders? Aircraft pumps supply more volume than pressure i guess? What does bigger diameter cylinders do for you exactly?
> *


These pumps unlike newer gate style pumps, have less pressure and are built for volume... so when a aircraft pump tries to lift a car that has #6 lines and skinny cylinders it doesn't have the pressure to lift it... think of a straw with like a 1/16" hole, and try to drink out of it... its going to be very hard to get fluid through it, and its going to take alot more pressure (sucking) to move the fluid... but take that same example with a straw with a 1" diameter and now you need very little pressure (sucking) to move the fluid but you will need to keep up volume... I hope this helps :dunno: It's easy to understand but hard to explain :biggrin: 

There are tricks you can do with line, fitting, and cylinder port size to compensate for running normal cylinders within means... and when you have two or more cylinders per pump it also helps because the pump is able to put out the volume it needs to lift the vehicle... (think end result) the amount of fluid in 2-cyl's and 2-lines vs. 1-cyl, 1-line... you have now doubled the volume


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jul 23 2008, 03:01 PM~11161040
> *These pumps unlike newer gate style pumps, have less pressure and are built for volume... so when a aircraft pump tries to lift a car that has #6 lines and skinny cylinders it doesn't have the pressure to lift it... think of a straw with like a 1/16" hole, and try to drink out of it... its going to be very hard to get fluid through it, and its going to take alot more pressure (sucking) to move the fluid... but take that same example with a straw with a 1" diameter and now you need very little pressure (sucking) to move the fluid but you will need to keep up volume... I hope this helps  :dunno:  It's easy to understand but hard to explain  :biggrin:
> 
> There are tricks you can do with line, fitting, and cylinder port size to compensate for running normal cylinders within means... and when you have two or more cylinders per pump it also helps because the pump is able to put out the volume it needs to lift the vehicle... (think end result) the amount of fluid in 2-cyl's and 2-lines vs. 1-cyl, 1-line... you have now doubled the volume
> *



that was deep


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 23 2008, 04:15 PM~11161158
> *that was deep
> *


Thanks "B"  
I don't know if you know me by my screen name but this is Nicky... i used to be from Rollerz in the 90's and had the grey 1993 flletwood on airbags called "The Antifluid"... I think the last time I talked to you was at the South Gate show back in 98 or 99? Let me know if you need any parts or help with your setup... :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jul 23 2008, 04:54 PM~11161436
> *Thanks "B"
> I don't know if you know me by my screen name but this is Nicky... i used to be from Rollerz in the 90's and had the grey 1993 flletwood on airbags called "The Antifluid"... I think the last time I talked to you was at the South Gate show back in 98 or 99? Let me know if you need any parts or help with your setup...  :thumbsup:
> *


I remember that car... it was gray right?


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jul 23 2008, 04:01 PM~11161040
> *These pumps unlike newer gate style pumps, have less pressure and are built for volume... so when a aircraft pump tries to lift a car that has #6 lines and skinny cylinders it doesn't have the pressure to lift it... think of a straw with like a 1/16" hole, and try to drink out of it... its going to be very hard to get fluid through it, and its going to take alot more pressure (sucking) to move the fluid... but take that same example with a straw with a 1" diameter and now you need very little pressure (sucking) to move the fluid but you will need to keep up volume... I hope this helps  :dunno:  It's easy to understand but hard to explain  :biggrin:
> 
> There are tricks you can do with line, fitting, and cylinder port size to compensate for running normal cylinders within means... and when you have two or more cylinders per pump it also helps because the pump is able to put out the volume it needs to lift the vehicle... (think end result) the amount of fluid in 2-cyl's and 2-lines vs. 1-cyl, 1-line... you have now doubled the volume
> *


Well whats the best way to go? Would it be looked at as taking a "shortcut" if i compensated for not having the big cylinders by using some "tricks"? Ill cut the frame if i have to, ill just have to tape it up really good and use a new *sharp* hole saw and it should be alright. I need to go bust out some old mags and start paying closer attention to the aircraft stuff.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Lifestyle63_@Jul 23 2008, 02:04 PM~11159864
> *:0  :0
> *


Now all i need is my 5.20 13's!!! :0


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 23 2008, 05:01 PM~11161477
> *I remember that car... it was gray right?
> *


*Yup* :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 23 2008, 05:07 PM~11161524
> *Well whats the best way to go? Would it be looked at as taking a "shortcut" if i compensated for not having the big cylinders by using some "tricks"? Ill cut the frame if i have to, ill just have to tape it up really good and use a new *sharp* hole saw and it should be alright. I need to go bust out some old mags and start paying closer attention to the aircraft stuff.
> *


There's a lot of different things to getting a good working aircraft setup... If you want you can give me a call and I can point you in the right direction... I'll PM you my number


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Lifestyle63+Jul 23 2008, 01:00 PM~11159821-->
> 
> 
> 
> But he is running 4 pumps. Should have the power??
> 
> Just run 12 batteries :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i told him that with the 4pumps he wont need the fat ones.<!--QuoteBegin-909vert63_@Feb 24 2009, 09:28 AM~13096325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 23 2008, 03:07 PM~11161524
> *Well whats the best way to go? Would it be looked at as taking a "shortcut" if i compensated for not having the big cylinders by using some "tricks"? Ill cut the frame if i have to, ill just have to tape it up really good and use a new *sharp* hole saw and it should be alright. I need to go bust out some old mags and start paying closer attention to the aircraft stuff.
> *



I wouldn't look at it as a shortcut. Even i fyou have to make bigger holes, you could probably just ream them out. But I think there are options. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jul 23 2008, 03:54 PM~11161436
> *Thanks "B"
> I don't know if you know me by my screen name but this is Nicky... i used to be from Rollerz in the 90's and had the grey 1993 flletwood on airbags called "The Antifluid"... I think the last time I talked to you was at the South Gate show back in 98 or 99? Let me know if you need any parts or help with your setup...  :thumbsup:
> *



Of course I remember you, I just didn't know the screen name :biggrin: 

Yes I do need some things, send me your number :biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

Damn Spank... I turn around and this topic starts crackin!

I just talked to this cat at friscos cruise night. I locked my front end up and this homie heard the Pescos from across the parkinglot. He came over and told me he just sold a single pump Eemco setup hes had since the 70s for $350 to a guy in Compton  . I missed it by a week! I didnt have the heart to tell him he got jacked... I just nodded and smiled.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jul 22 2008, 10:53 PM~11155868
> *So he can lift the front or back and then drop front or back... both up or down individually with one pump
> 
> BTW clean 50 Chevy Fleetline you got there Jaime :thumbsup:  let me know if you need any accessories for it  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks!actually I have just about everything except the seat cusion,you have one of those? :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 23 2008, 09:45 PM~11163973
> *Of course I remember you, I just didn't know the screen name :biggrin:
> 
> Yes I do need some things, send me your number :biggrin:
> *


I sent you a PM...


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jul 23 2008, 10:46 PM~11164600
> *Damn Spank... I turn around and this topic starts crackin!
> 
> I just talked to this cat at friscos cruise night. I locked my front end up and this homie heard the Pescos from across the parkinglot. He came over and told me he just sold a single pump Eemco setup hes had since the 70s for $350 to a guy in Compton  . I missed it by a week! I didnt have the heart to tell him he got jacked... I just nodded and smiled.
> *


That's because Spank knows how to make a topic :biggrin: 
Oh and he doesn't mind members coming in here to help eachother out :0  :biggrin: LMFAO


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jul 23 2008, 11:06 PM~11164803
> *Thanks!actually I have just about everything except the seat cusion,you have one of those? :biggrin:
> *


Seat Cushion? are you talking about the springs? if so I know I have a rear and I'm pretty sure I may have a front... I also got some 1949-50 Accessory 15" 1-Piece Hubcaps, a couple Guide Spotlights, some mint NOS Radio Delete Plates, and I think I have an NOS Electric Clock in the box... oh and my prices are cheaper than Pomona :yes:


----------



## 1938_MASTER

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jul 23 2008, 11:29 PM~11165753
> *Seat Cushion? are you talking about the springs? if so I know I have a rear and I'm pretty sure I may have a front... I also got some 1949-50 Accessory 15" 1-Piece Hubcaps, a couple Guide Spotlights, some mint NOS Radio Delete Plates, and I think I have an NOS Electric Clock in the box... oh and my prices are cheaper than Pomona  :yes:
> *



LET ME KNOW ON THE SPOTS AND THE CLOCK IF JAIME IS NOT INTERESTED. I MIGHT NEED THEM.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Jul 24 2008, 01:50 AM~11165844
> *LET ME KNOW ON THE SPOTS AND THE CLOCK IF JAIME IS NOT INTERESTED. I MIGHT NEED THEM.
> *


No problem... I only have one electric clock but I have a few Guide Spots with and without mirrors... BTW nice rag... I may be selling my 1951 rag if you know anyone thats interested


----------



## Mr Impala

these r real NOS eemcos not refurbished but NOS in vaccum sealed wrappers and crates i know they are not as popular as the SouthSide player eemcos but i will be putting 4 of these in my 62 HT as is no chrome no polishing just good old fashioned NOS :biggrin:


----------



## 1938_MASTER

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jul 24 2008, 12:12 AM~11165922
> *No problem... I only have one electric clock but I have a few Guide Spots with and without mirrors... BTW nice rag... I may be selling my 1951 rag if you know anyone thats interested
> *



ya let me know, also on the hub caps.

hey thanks, ya just tryin to get it together, i know a guy right now lookin for a 54 rag but if u decide to sell it let me know and ill run it by him.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Jul 24 2008, 01:24 AM~11165943
> *ya let me know, also on the hub caps.
> 
> hey thanks, ya just tryin to get it together, i know a guy right now lookin for a 54 rag but if u decide to sell it let me know and ill run it by him.
> *



how about a bad ass 53 rag :0


----------



## 1938_MASTER

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 24 2008, 12:25 AM~11165946
> *how about a bad ass 53 rag  :0
> *



ya let me know what ur are asking and ill run it by him


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 24 2008, 12:14 AM~11165928
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these r real NOS eemcos not refurbished but NOS in vaccum sealed wrappers and crates i know they are not as popular as the SouthSide player eemcos but i will be putting 4 of these in my 62 HT as is no chrome no polishing just good old fashioned NOS  :biggrin:
> *


Sweat.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Jul 24 2008, 01:29 AM~11165951
> *ya let me know what ur are asking and ill run it by him
> *



28k should buy it :0


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 24 2008, 01:34 AM~11165956
> *Sweat.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



its kinda warm but why you sweating!!! wassup man all i need is a #8 blue zig zag what you got for me man :biggrin:


----------



## 1938_MASTER

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 24 2008, 12:36 AM~11165960
> *28k should buy it  :0
> *



cool if u have pics can u pm them to me or??? details of the car???

but ill run it buy him


----------



## Mr Impala

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Monster-Gre...sspagenameZWDVW


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Jul 24 2008, 02:02 AM~11166000
> *cool if u have pics can u pm them to me or??? details of the car???
> 
> but ill run it buy him
> *


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=250273581629


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 24 2008, 02:14 AM~11165928
> *
> these r real NOS eemcos not refurbished but NOS in vaccum sealed wrappers and crates i know they are not as popular as the SouthSide player eemcos but i will be putting 4 of these in my 62 HT as is no chrome no polishing just good old fashioned NOS  :biggrin:
> *


I cant wait to see it... i hope you stick the the plan.


----------



## 77lincoln818

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jul 23 2008, 03:24 PM~11161671
> *There's a lot of different things to getting a good working aircraft setup... If you want you can give me a call and I can point you in the right direction... I'll PM you my number
> *


GOT ANY FLICKAS OF SOME INSTALLS YOU DID?


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jul 24 2008, 12:29 AM~11165753
> *Seat Cushion? are you talking about the springs? if so I know I have a rear and I'm pretty sure I may have a front... I also got some 1949-50 Accessory 15" 1-Piece Hubcaps, a couple Guide Spotlights, some mint NOS Radio Delete Plates, and I think I have an NOS Electric Clock in the box... oh and my prices are cheaper than Pomona  :yes:
> *


no,its a cusion that you place on top of the seat,for the driver.


----------



## HustlerSpank

whats up homie
2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: HustlerSpank, THUGGNASTY



> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 24 2009, 08:42 PM~13102912
> *Haven't worked on my setup much, but did manage to have these custom "eemco" tanks made. Exact copy of bell. Will have sight glass on tanks where the screen is on motor. Should chrome nice, or paint and have Cartoon mural, haven't decided.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## THUGGNASTY

Whats up????
Nice parts and pics :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Jul 24 2008, 02:24 AM~11165943
> *ya let me know, also on the hub caps.
> 
> hey thanks, ya just tryin to get it together, i know a guy right now lookin for a 54 rag but if u decide to sell it let me know and ill run it by him.
> *


I get you some pics of them this weekend


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 77lincoln818_@Jul 24 2008, 06:29 AM~11166234
> *GOT ANY FLICKAS OF SOME INSTALLS YOU DID?
> *


I got pics in my hydraulic topic of Aircraft and Gate setups that I've done and there is a link in there to a couple old school setups I did that made it into Lowrider Magazine...
check it out: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=397586


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jul 24 2008, 06:46 AM~11166269
> *no,its a cusion that you place on top of the seat,for the driver.
> *


Oh... I know what you're talking about, but no I don't have any of those.


----------



## 1938_MASTER

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 24 2008, 01:18 AM~11166034
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=250273581629
> *



THANKS ILL SHOW IT TO HIM


----------



## HustlerSpank

here mr Impala cuz ur my homie #8Zig Zag


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 24 2008, 02:14 AM~11165928
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these r real NOS eemcos not refurbished but NOS in vaccum sealed wrappers and crates i know they are not as popular as the SouthSide player eemcos but i will be putting 4 of these in my 62 HT as is no chrome no polishing just good old fashioned NOS  :biggrin:
> *


nice to see something new!


----------



## 41bowtie

how much are those #8 zigs going for? i picked up a pair that where frozen shut but the blaster fluid melted them up nice.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 24 2008, 12:38 AM~11165965
> *its kinda warm but why you sweating!!! wassup man all i need is a #8 blue zig zag what you got for me man  :biggrin:
> *


Give me a call. :biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

Im gonna buy some precut springs for the impala. What kind should I get (weight load wise)? Im running the fat cylinders with my Pesco 280s. What would you guys recomend for a good ride?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jul 25 2008, 04:58 PM~11179830
> *Im gonna buy some precut springs for the impala. What kind should I get (weight load wise)? Im running the fat cylinders with my Pesco 280s. What would you guys recomend for a good ride?
> *


For the front or back?


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jul 25 2008, 04:53 PM~11180229
> *For the front or back?
> *


both I guess I need new springs pretty badlly. Right now it feels like Im doing 55 mph on a pogo stick when I get on the freeway. Both my fronts and backs were just used temporary cutdowns.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jul 25 2008, 09:02 PM~11181291
> *both I guess I need new springs pretty badlly. Right now it feels like Im doing 55 mph on a pogo stick when I get on the freeway. Both my fronts and backs were just used temporary cutdowns.
> *


If you wanna lay really low you can put 1-Ton precuts front and back and they ride really good... nice and soft for that car, or you can use 2-tons for the front if you want the front to sit a little higher but still a good ride... and finally you can use either one of those springs (the 1-Ton or 2-Ton) in the front and use full-size GM 3/4-Ton front coils for the back of your Impala for the ultimate smooth ride


----------



## Guest

Sup Spank, I'll send em out next week :biggrin:


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jul 26 2008, 12:34 AM~11182597
> *If you wanna lay really low you can put 1-Ton precuts front and back and they ride really good... nice and soft for that car, or you can use 2-tons for the front if you want the front to sit a little higher but still a good ride... and finally you can use either one of those springs (the 1-Ton or 2-Ton) in the front and use full-size GM 3/4-Ton front coils for the back of your Impala for the ultimate smooth ride
> *


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Jul 26 2008, 05:11 PM~11186176
> *
> *


Hey Spanky, Whats up? Found some more Pesco's with fans in the ass end. I've heard if your pump aint got a fan in the ass end you aint shit. Let me know if you have anyone looking. Later


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jul 26 2008, 06:54 PM~11186676
> *Hey Spanky,  Whats up?  Found some more Pesco's with fans in the ass end.  I've heard if your pump aint got a fan in the ass end you aint shit.  Let me know if you have anyone looking.  Later
> *



:0 :0 :angry: :angry:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jul 26 2008, 06:54 PM~11186676
> *Hey Spanky,  Whats up?  Found some more Pesco's with fans in the ass end.  I've heard if your pump aint got a fan in the ass end you aint shit.  Let me know if you have anyone looking.  Later
> *


I wouldn't gp that far, but I would say that 777's are entry level aircraft


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 24 2008, 01:14 AM~11165928
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these r real NOS eemcos not refurbished but NOS in vaccum sealed wrappers and crates i know they are not as popular as the SouthSide player eemcos but i will be putting 4 of these in my 62 HT as is no chrome no polishing just good old fashioned NOS  :biggrin:
> *



Nice Brent. Set a couple of those on the mantel over the fireplace, and the other 4 in cars :biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jul 26 2008, 06:54 PM~11186676
> *Hey Spanky,  Whats up?  Found some more Pesco's with fans in the ass end.  I've heard if your pump aint got a fan in the ass end you aint shit.  Let me know if you have anyone looking.  Later
> *


'
Spanky, I'm sorry for bringing negative quotes to your thred. I was just clownin around . That was a lame comment and I apologies to anyone who took it wrong. If you want to make any comments to me or about what I posted PLEASE PM me and keep it off Spankys page. I don't want to see a good thred go bad.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jul 27 2008, 12:13 PM~11190046
> *'
> Spanky,  I'm sorry for bringing negative quotes to your thred.  I was just clownin around .  That was a lame comment and I apologies to anyone who took it wrong.  If you want to make any comments to me or about what I posted PLEASE PM me and keep it off Spankys page.  I don't want to see a good thred go bad.
> *


I didn't take offense, because I have fans :biggrin: ,,, But some people don't so that was a pretty hard statement.  

Its all good keep it movin' :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

Awww man!


----------



## HustlerSpank

:thumbsup:

Here are the Hydr-aire dumps

Hydraulic soleniod control valve (electric control valve) aka DUMPS

#12 aka "Monster Green" part number 45564

#8 aka "8 Round" part number 4952

#8 aka "8 Round" part number 4954A

#6 aka "6 Round" part 38-013
Adel Side winder Part number 28359-10 & 28395-11

Pesco 777 Part number 1E-777-JC-1 aka (mini roosters)

Pesco 280 (L/N) motor Part number 1E-R280 aka (screemie mimi)

Pesco 280 (Air Assoc Motor) part number 1E-R280

Pesco 280 (General Electric Motor) part number 1E-R280

Pesco 251 (B/D) part number 1E-251-DC aka (roosters)

Emmco pump, motors part number D-751, pump strato part number 67v0300
adel 15566
adel 23383-1


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jul 26 2008, 12:34 AM~11182597
> *If you wanna lay really low you can put 1-Ton precuts front and back and they ride really good... nice and soft for that car, or you can use 2-tons for the front if you want the front to sit a little higher but still a good ride... and finally you can use either one of those springs (the 1-Ton or 2-Ton) in the front and use full-size GM 3/4-Ton front coils for the back of your Impala for the ultimate smooth ride
> *


Im on it, thanx! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

i still got a sidewinder for sale C H E AP need to move it :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 27 2008, 11:28 PM~11194406
> *i still got a sidewinder for sale C H E AP need to move it  :biggrin:
> *


You never got at me homie??


----------



## JasonJ

TTT


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Jul 24 2008, 03:07 PM~11169952
> *here mr Impala cuz ur my homie #8Zig Zag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ill take 4 to go please.


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

up


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jul 28 2008, 11:54 PM~11203340
> *up
> *


down...


up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down,up, down, up, down, up, down up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up,up, down, up, down, up, down down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down.... click... click...

:0 :angry: I'll be right back... gotta charge my batts :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jul 28 2008, 10:05 PM~11203428
> *down...
> up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down,up, down, up, down, up, down up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up,up, down, up, down, up, down down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down.... click... click...
> 
> :0  :angry: I'll be right back... gotta charge my batts  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64




----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jul 28 2008, 11:05 PM~11203428
> *down...
> up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down,up, down, up, down, up, down up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up,up, down, up, down, up, down down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down.... click... click...
> 
> :0  :angry: I'll be right back... gotta charge my batts  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

BUMP!!! :tongue:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> Ill take 4 to go please.


uote=TATTOO-76,Dec 13 2008, 07:38 PM~12423388]









































































[/quote]


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## Guest

Got home from Ted Wells earlier. I was in aircraft heaven. got some goodies tambien :0


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 30 2008, 10:06 PM~11221847
> *Got home from Ted Wells earlier. I was in aircraft heaven. got some goodies tambien :0
> *


----------



## HustlerSpank

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

He has 2 Eempcos. they are beautiful. Maybe I should run 4 :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 30 2008, 11:06 PM~11221847
> *Got home from Ted Wells earlier. I was in aircraft heaven. got some goodies tambien :0
> *



Going there to day for some dump surgery... I get lost looking at all the stuff he has.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 31 2008, 11:11 AM~11224102
> *He has 2 Eempcos. they are beautiful. Maybe I should run 4 :biggrin:
> *


What are you trying to do... win set up of the year??? :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 31 2008, 02:55 PM~11226911
> *What are you trying to do... win set up of the year???  :biggrin:
> *



Nah, its my OCD Addiction :0


----------



## 41bowtie

TTT


 :wave:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Jul 30 2008, 11:54 PM~11221284
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SOME CUSTOM CAPS WITH THE SAME VENT HOLES WOULD SET THESE OFF EVEN NICER, LOOKING GOOD BRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Jul 31 2008, 07:32 PM~11229417
> *SOME CUSTOM CAPS WITH THE SAME VENT HOLES WOULD SET THESE OFF EVEN NICER, LOOKING GOOD BRO :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


could i PLEASE have a pair of those custom end caps you have/make?? :biggrin: 
if ANYONE has or can make custom end caps please lmk, i am trying to add a little extra touch to my setup.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

Whats up guys, Im looking for a mounting base for a 280 with a GM motor, let me know


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Aug 2 2008, 10:08 AM~11241262
> *Whats up guys, Im looking for a mounting base for a 280 with a GM motor, let me know
> *


i have a motor no gear lets trade?


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Aug 2 2008, 11:00 AM~11241482
> *i have a motor no gear lets trade?
> *


The part isnt for me , Im working on a settup for a friend and his mount didnt come back from the cromers. Ive have to do all the leg work for him cause he doesnt know where to get the stuff from. I didnt have anything to do with his cromming , so he's has to come out of pocket for it. 

If it was for me, I would jump on a trade any day. Money is cool, we know trading is better when building a settup. 

So let me know how much for it so I can shoot it to him. Too I think he gonna need 4 #6 zig zags and some 4 check valves. Hollor back.


----------



## HustlerSpank

OK 4NOSzigzags 4NOScheckvalves$$$500shipped


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## HustlerSpank

my set up


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## THUGGNASTY




----------



## Mr Impala

setups OK but that MJ pic is tight


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 2 2008, 03:52 PM~11242795
> *setups OK but that MJ pic is tight
> *


oh ok joto lol


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 2 2008, 04:52 PM~11242795
> *setups OK but that MJ pic is tight
> *


I see the tank on the floor. :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 2 2008, 07:08 PM~11243598
> *I see the tank on the floor.  :biggrin:
> *


H :biggrin: ey quit looking at my floor


----------



## MR.LAC

You are using two check valves... Nice! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## MR.LAC

uffin:


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## JasonJ




----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Aug 2 2008, 11:11 PM~11245075
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


asshole u got my slowdown and tank hostage!


----------



## HustlerSpank

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: hno:


----------



## Badass93

Ohhh my god hno:


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## HustlerSpank

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=423278


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

Any one have the 280 pump tags? I have NOS motor tags I can trade for the right set. I need 2 of each serial and intake tags

Here is what I need (hope you dont mind me using your pic Spank).









And this is what I have to trade. NOS motor tags with no stampings... you can put what ever you want :0 
I left them blank on mine.










I used 2 Im keeping 1 for the collection so I still have a pair available. If 3 is needed for your set up I am sure we can work things out for them.


----------



## Guest

Received Pumps today from Hustler Spank. Thanks for handling business proper, Everything is good :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Aug 4 2008, 12:57 PM~11255797
> *
> *



  

:biggrin:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 4 2008, 12:28 PM~11255498
> *Received Pumps today from Hustler Spank. Thanks for handling business proper, Everything is good :biggrin:
> *


Spanky is cool mofo


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Aug 4 2008, 04:59 PM~11258048
> *Spanky is cool mofo
> *



yeah, man I might have to make a trip to Utah. I know there is a secret stash of pumps somehwere. :biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Aug 4 2008, 04:59 PM~11258048
> *Spanky is cool mofo
> *


X2 TTT


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 4 2008, 12:28 PM~11255498
> *Received Pumps today from Hustler Spank. Thanks for handling business proper, Everything is good :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: glad You like the pumps homie


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Aug 4 2008, 04:59 PM~11258048
> *Spanky is cool mofo
> *


gracias homie


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Aug 4 2008, 06:59 PM~11258048
> *Spanky is cool mofo
> *


----------



## prewar_gm_access

Spanky' You got any more of those stainless steel slow downs? Need 2 more if you can spare em. I know all this stuff is getting harder to find.


----------



## MR.LAC

I need some handles for mine.


----------



## MR. RAG9




----------



## HustlerSpank

wass up










[/quote]


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> wass up


[/quote]

Spanky is this the long tank your looking for or is it the shorter one with fittings at each end? Ted got down on this one. Let me know.


----------



## MR.LAC

Spanky is this the long tank your looking for or is it the shorter one with fittings at each end? Ted got down on this one. Let me know.
[/quote]
Anthony(63 Sundance owner), BIG Frank and the rest of the squad at Homies hyraulics put that Pesco set up together....


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Aug 6 2008, 01:53 PM~11276007
> *Spanky'  You got any more of those stainless steel slow downs?  Need 2 more if you can spare em.  I know all this stuff is getting harder to find.
> *











I can spare just a pair homie


----------



## JasonJ

This tank is HUGE, needs a chop.... lol.


----------



## JasonJ

:cheesy:


----------



## HustlerSpank

:yessad:


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 9 2008, 07:41 PM~11303650
> *looks like shit when you chop them.   I seen those W.O.T.s on ebay too.
> *


X2 :0


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 10 2008, 01:04 PM~11306903
> *....OH NOBODY SHARES PART NUMBERS IN HERE....HATERS!!!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


Stay out my topic fool. If you are going to be hating.
Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

T T T


----------



## R0L0

does anyone rebuild monster green dumps or know where i can have it done?? i have a # 16 monster green that needs rebuild thanx :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 10 2008, 05:44 PM~11308526
> *does anyone rebuild monster green dumps or know where i can have it done?? i have a # 16 monster green that needs rebuild thanx :biggrin:
> *


Send it to me homie pm for my info..


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround+Nov 29 2007, 07:07 PM~9336478-->
> 
> 
> 
> sharing part numbers aint keeping it real...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2007, 07:12 PM~9336525
> *Thats a dis to those who struggled to find the parts and have been keeping the parts underground for years.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Rollinaround_@Aug 10 2008, 12:04 PM~11306903
> *
> When keeping it real goes wrong!!!  :biggrin:
> </span>*


----------



## 41bowtie

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: runninaround for part #s


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 10 2008, 08:44 PM~11308526
> *does anyone rebuild monster green dumps or know where i can have it done?? i have a # 16 monster green that needs rebuild thanx :biggrin:
> *


Mike Ishiki


----------



## HustlerSpank

Thanks Tatto-76


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Aug 11 2008, 11:35 AM~11313506
> *Thanks Tatto-76
> *


----------



## Envious Touch

Bump for Spank!

We got to keep the _*real*_ Aircraft topics and suppliers on top!


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 11 2008, 09:47 PM~11321310
> *Bump for Spank!
> 
> We got to keep the real Aircraft topics and suppliers on top!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

:thumbsup:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 9 2008, 02:44 PM~11301278
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



does Rag still own this set-up?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Aug 12 2008, 04:08 PM~11326832
> *does Rag still own this set-up?
> *


Nah, my buddy Don Lee owns it


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Apr 2 2008, 11:57 PM~10322685
> *Got some little filters and some EQ's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do you have any more filters like this if you do can you pm me a price thanks


----------



## HustlerSpank

pm check


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## JasonJ

:cheesy:


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 13 2008, 07:29 PM~11337832
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



They look dirty :0


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 13 2008, 10:29 PM~11337832
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i got an extra NOS 203 if you want it, fuck it, run 6 pumps. :cheesy: 



or just build a setup for each 64.


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 14 2008, 07:35 PM~11345827
> *i got an extra NOS 203 if you want it, fuck it, run 6 pumps. :cheesy:
> or just build a setup for each 64.
> *



WUZ UP HOMIE


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

who's got a pesco eq and how much should i look to pay for one???


----------



## HustlerSpank

P M sent big homie


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Aug 14 2008, 04:25 PM~11346259
> *who's got a pesco eq and how much should i look to pay for one???
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

wass up LAC


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Aug 14 2008, 08:57 PM~11348824
> *wass up LAC
> *


Chillin like a villin :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 14 2008, 05:35 PM~11345827
> *i got an extra NOS 203 if you want it, fuck it, run 6 pumps. :cheesy:
> or just build a setup for each 64.
> *


Whats up J.... ill probably throw these gears in the trash.


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 14 2008, 06:35 PM~11345827
> *i got an extra NOS 203 if you want it, fuck it, run 6 pumps. :cheesy:
> or just build a setup for each 64.
> *



:rant: pick up your phone fool :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by cadillacjacc_@Apr 3 2008, 12:01 AM~10323110
> *THANKS...............SOME COOL PICKS :biggrin:
> *


----------



## HustlerSpank

Whoa, my sons show and tell. :cheesy:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Aug 15 2008, 08:16 PM~11355812
> *Whoa, my sons show and tell.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yes, it's in his blood. Tell him to keep it up. He'll be slingin ink in a year or 2. 4 pump set up on my back.


----------



## HustlerSpank

:biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Aug 14 2008, 09:49 PM~11348168
> *P M sent big homie
> *



THANKS BRO


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

ttt for a great topic :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 15 2008, 08:14 AM~11350081
> *Whats up J.... ill probably throw these gears in the trash.
> *


those gears work just fine.



ttt for Spank.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 18 2008, 06:16 AM~11370316
> *those gears work just fine.
> ttt for Spank.
> *



THANX


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 18 2008, 09:16 AM~11370316
> *those gears work just fine.
> ttt for Spank.
> *



WUZ UP HOMIE... FINALLY ON THE DAY SHIFT NOW :cheesy: 

STILL MAKING THE PLANS FOR NEXT WEEKEND?


----------



## -2-5-3-

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Aug 18 2008, 05:32 PM~11373975-->
> 
> 
> 
> THANX
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-milkbone_@Aug 18 2008, 06:01 PM~11374326
> *WUZ UP HOMIE... FINALLY ON THE DAY SHIFT NOW :cheesy:
> 
> STILL MAKING THE PLANS FOR NEXT WEEKEND?
> *



sure, just call me.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 19 2008, 12:32 AM~11378342
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice.


luckily the furbie collector didnt get his "paws" on them.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 18 2008, 09:27 PM~11379079
> *nice.
> luckily the furbie collector didnt get his "paws" on them .
> *











*LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :0 :biggrin: 


What up Jason?. Hope you doing good! Hit me up some time homie


----------



## HustlerSpank

I still have it tattoo its urs....


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Aug 9 2008, 12:42 PM~11301273-->
> 
> 
> 
> This tank is HUGE, needs a chop.... lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think some aircraft will look good in there jason
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-41bowtie_@Aug 19 2008, 06:55 AM~11380350
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almost done, and hopefully on the install you will see no wires what so ever
> *


that looks damn nice


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Aug 19 2008, 04:50 PM~11383839
> *I still have it tattoo its urs....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS, im looking forward to getting that fitting. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 41bowtie

TTT


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 18 2008, 10:27 PM~11379079
> *nice.
> luckily the furbie collector didnt get his "paws" on them.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 19 2008, 10:51 PM~11390349
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Aug 18 2008, 09:49 PM~11378598
> *Still needs to be cleaned and detailed
> Special Thanks to mark my painter  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Still a long way to go  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking real good


----------



## HustlerSpank

[/quote]


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## HustlerSpank

[/quote]


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## HustlerSpank

:worship:


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## HustlerSpank

.








.








.


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

BUMP


----------



## HustlerSpank

[/quote]


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## MR.LAC

Here goes one more spank's


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## HustlerSpank

thanks Lac


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Aug 22 2008, 09:49 AM~11411148
> *thanks  Lac
> *


Spank,going to look at them spokes today,he just said that he has 5 of them.Call me tonight .....


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 22 2008, 10:13 AM~11411353
> *Spank,going to look at them spokes today,he just said that he has 5 of them.Call me tonight .....
> *



ok homie


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

:0


----------



## lil joe

I got this motor, i want to trade for two tanks.What do you guys think?


----------



## HustlerSpank

SouthSide player


----------



## JasonJ




----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## JasonJ




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 23 2008, 09:57 PM~11422181
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HustlerSpank

This ones here Jaime?


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 21 2008, 09:28 PM~11408155
> *Here goes one more spank's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT FUCKERS SICK


----------



## HustlerSpank

Nice homie



> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Jun 29 2008, 01:06 PM~10974693
> *DUNNO IF I SHOULD ADD THIS NOW OR WAIT TILL LATER HMMMM....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## pfccrider

:thumbsup: to a good topic


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 23 2008, 09:57 PM~11422181
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Aug 24 2008, 11:11 AM~11424403
> *This ones here Jaime?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



careful with these slow downs they break reallllly easy


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 25 2008, 07:58 PM~11438105
> *careful with these slow downs they break reallllly easy
> *


Yes they do. The only thing I use off those are the handle, fittings and the needle for other slowdowns.....


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

*wish I had aircraft parts  


























:biggrin: *


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Aug 26 2008, 09:26 AM~11441077
> *wish I had aircraft parts
> :biggrin:
> *


I can see the tanks in the back and pumps..... :biggrin:


----------



## socapots

lol nice looking store front


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Aug 26 2008, 02:05 PM~11443549
> *lol nice looking store front
> *


indeed


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Aug 26 2008, 11:46 AM~11442785
> *I can see the tanks in the back and pumps..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

Whats up Spanky? Are you putting up a package deal soon? Know someone looking. I'll send him your way or post up a set up and I'll have him check it out.


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Aug 27 2008, 12:57 AM~11449254
> *Whats up Spanky?  Are you putting up a package deal soon?  Know someone looking.  I'll send him your way or post up a set up and I'll have him check it out.
> *


ok i will today, thanks bro.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Aug 26 2008, 12:46 PM~11442785
> *I can see the tanks in the back and pumps..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*I have sooooooome stuff,... :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## Envious Touch

TTT uffin:


----------



## Mr Impala

1/2 my setup


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 27 2008, 09:40 PM~11457867
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1/2 my setup
> *


The homie Mike visualizing the finish set up ... uffin:


----------



## JasonJ




----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 27 2008, 10:40 PM~11457867
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1/2 my setup
> *


thats what's up


----------



## JROCK

THIS A MYSTERY TO ME. I HAVE THIS CADDY WITH A 2 PUMP SET UP. BUT THE SET HAS A DUMP FOR THE FRONT I NEVER SEEN BEFORE AND I CAN'T IDENTIFY THIS STYLE OF THIS DUMP. DOES ANYONE KNOW THIS DUMP? WHAT MODEL IS AND ANY OTHER INFO. ABOUT IT? AND IS IT WORTH KEEPING? THE SYSTEM WORKS GREAT BUT THIS DUMP IS TRIPPIN ME OUT.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 28 2008, 12:00 PM~11462113
> *THIS A MYSTERY TO ME. I HAVE THIS CADDY WITH A 2 PUMP SET UP. BUT THE SET HAS A DUMP FOR THE FRONT I NEVER SEEN BEFORE AND I CAN'T IDENTIFY THIS STYLE OF THIS DUMP. DOES ANYONE KNOW THIS DUMP? WHAT MODEL IS AND ANY OTHER INFO. ABOUT IT? AND IS IT WORTH KEEPING? THE SYSTEM WORKS GREAT BUT THIS DUMP IS TRIPPIN ME OUT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


left an answer on your topic alresady homie.


----------



## HustlerSpank

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=427721


----------



## HustlerSpank

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: HustlerSpank, Rollinaround
:dunno:


----------



## Rollinaround

LOOKS CLEAN SPANK.


----------



## 41bowtie

TTT for the homie Spanky


----------



## kraz13

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Aug 26 2008, 11:46 AM~11442785
> *I can see the tanks in the back and pumps..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


In the far right from that shelf there some check with og tags and adexs! I should know!


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 27 2008, 11:40 PM~11457867
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1/2 my setup
> *



looking clean Brent


----------



## JasonJ

Damn Spank....
We bump into each other all over..... Kentucky, Vegas, and now Mississippi. :0


----------



## JasonJ

Oh wait, i meant one for each.....
uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## eastside1989

:thumbsup:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 30 2008, 07:16 PM~11480778
> *Damn Spank....
> We bump into each other all over..... Kentucky, Vegas, and now Mississippi.  :0
> 
> *


mississipi was long ass drive but it was fun.... :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

Whats up Spanky. Was in Sin City this week end. Stopped into get some stuff from Ron at Black Magic. Got to talking about Aircraft parts. He brought up uor name and said you and him go way back. Spoke highly of you. I told him your getting out of Hydraulics and into Air Bags. Told him if he runs into any old Aircraft parts to give me a call. :biggrin: JK Homie loves to build Hoppers but has a passion for OG Aircraft parts.


----------



## HustlerSpank

Me ron and the royals go way back, Dave (RIP)was a good friend man i still have the big green he **** me up with. Ron is always been good to me ....


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Sep 2 2008, 08:14 AM~11496320
> *Me ron and the royals go way back,  Dave (RIP)was a good friend man i still have the big green he **** me up with. Ron is always been good to me ....
> *


was nice meeting you this weekend Spank,hope you had a good time ese...... :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

Utah to Mississippi to New Mexico... just call him Spank The Globetrotter. :420:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Sep 2 2008, 10:16 AM~11497147
> *was nice meeting you this weekend Spank,hope you had a good time ese...... :biggrin:
> *


I did thanks homie nice meeting you too bro...


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Sep 2 2008, 12:37 PM~11498329
> *I did thanks homie  nice meeting you too bro...
> *


that guy with the cruisers is supposed to have the total w/ shipping for me today......I will pm you later about it.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Sep 2 2008, 02:57 AM~11495552
> *Whats up Spanky.  Was in Sin City this week end.  Stopped into get some stuff from Ron at Black Magic.  Got to talking about Aircraft parts.  He brought up uor name and said you and him go way back.  Spoke highly of you.  I told him your getting out of Hydraulics and into Air Bags.  Told him if he runs into any old Aircraft parts to give me a call.  :biggrin: JK  Homie loves to build Hoppers but has a passion for OG Aircraft parts.
> *



*how Ironic,... cuz ron gets some aircraft stuff from me :dunno: :dunno: *


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Sep 2 2008, 12:40 PM~11498345
> *that guy with the cruisers is supposed to have the total w/ shipping for me today......I will pm you later about it.
> *


Thank's


----------



## Mr Impala

need opinions about these tanks.


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 3 2008, 10:59 PM~11512718
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need opinions about these tanks.
> *



i would loose the tape.

J/K bro cant say ive never seen it b4

Can we see a pic of the other side


----------



## soldierboy

got a question for u experts wut would a ball park figur be for a simple two pump, two switch setup of all og aircraft including dumps and slo downs cost me i want to do my bomb with a clean classic look


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 3 2008, 08:59 PM~11512718
> *need opinions about these tanks.
> *


The tanks look small compared to the size of the pumps,I would run the yellow A6 tanks.....


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Sep 3 2008, 09:07 PM~11512783
> *got a question for u experts wut would a ball park figur be for a simple two pump, two switch setup of all og aircraft including dumps and slo downs cost me i want to do my bomb with a clean classic look
> *


not an expert by any means but I would say about $2500 before any mock up and detailing.

If you need tanks PM me.......


----------



## 41bowtie

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 41bowtie, Jaime-ViejitosNM, THUGGNASTY


:wave:


----------



## soldierboy

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Sep 3 2008, 09:13 PM~11512843
> *not an expert by any means but I would say about $2500 before any mock up and detailing.
> 
> If you need tanks PM me.......
> *


well im deploying this month so im gonna lift my bomb and repaint it while im gone just trying to find the right shop or shops with good reputation car might get left here and ther for a while dont want to get fucked u feel me


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 3 2008, 07:59 PM~11512718
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need opinions about these tanks.
> *


I likes but, I will like my rack for my 4 pumps BACK! :0  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

a6's are WAY too big they take away from the look of the pump  i wish i could find 4 more of these, i sold these to johnny a few years back


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 3 2008, 10:08 PM~11513969
> *a6's are WAY too big they take away from the look of the pump   i wish i could find 4 more of these, i sold these to johnny a few years back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


X2

If you ask you should received....  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 4 2008, 12:17 AM~11514298
> *X2
> 
> If you ask you should received....   :biggrin:
> *



lol im still waiting for my checks!!!! If you have 4 lemme know how much


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 4 2008, 12:47 AM~11514556
> *lol im still waiting for my checks!!!! If you have 4 lemme know how much
> *


I have a lot of them.  I'll call you later.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 4 2008, 09:01 AM~11515885
> *I have a lot of them.    I'll call you later.
> *


lets get it cracking mikes waiting on tanks


----------



## HustlerSpank

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: HustlerSpank, TROUBLESOME

UP


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 4 2008, 10:51 AM~11516332
> *lets get it cracking mikes waiting on tanks
> *


 :0


----------



## HustlerSpank

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: HustlerSpank, Hydros
wass up homie


----------



## Mr Impala

i need tanks!


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 4 2008, 01:42 PM~11519218
> *i need tanks!
> *


Okay me, mike and you know were their is the ones you are looking for.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 4 2008, 02:48 PM~11519261
> *Okay me, mike and you know were  their is the  ones you are looking for.
> *


well fill me in so i can go get em!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

ttt


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 4 2008, 01:52 PM~11519286
> *well fill me in so i can go get em!
> *


Answer your phone in 3, 2, 1............ :0


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 3 2008, 11:08 PM~11513969
> *a6's are WAY too big they take away from the look of the pump   i wish i could find 4 more of these, i sold these to johnny a few years back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks again homie,i would like to find a few of those myself. that set up is gonna be killer, are you keeping everything og?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Sep 4 2008, 06:59 PM~11521239
> *thanks again homie,i would like to find a few of those myself.  that set up is gonna be killer, are you keeping everything og?
> *



yup not chaging a thing pumps are NOS (not perfect but nice for 54 year old pumps) just basic shit but should have people saying damn thats OG looking :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 4 2008, 10:27 PM~11523730
> *yup not chaging a thing pumps are NOS (not perfect but nice for 54 year old pumps) just basic shit but should have people saying damn thats OG looking  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mr Impala

paper work found inside one of my crates with my pump in it. Part number included for all u people that want to hunt some down. Everyone has opinions and I think these pumps are gonna look sick in my trunk


----------



## HustlerSpank

nice stuff


----------



## JasonJ

x2


----------



## Hydros

It's always good to see the sharing. I think using the pumps would stand out, way different than the usual.

Good to see a real rider got them.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Sep 6 2008, 01:39 AM~11533315
> *It's always good to see the sharing. I think using the pumps would stand out, way different than the usual.
> 
> Good to see a real rider got them.
> *



I HOPE BRENT DONT SELL HIS CAR ASAP,,,KEEP THIS ONE HOMIE...
 

,,,DON'T TAKE THIS THE WRONG WAY, BUT WE NEED TO KEEP OUR CARS IMO...MAKE EM GO DOWN IN HISTORY.


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=21kvyp0&s=4


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

not sure how to copy but what does a set up like this run?


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

ha i got it now sorry for the double post


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Sep 6 2008, 06:06 AM~11533759
> *I HOPE BRENT DONT SELL HIS CAR ASAP,,,KEEP THIS ONE HOMIE...
> 
> 
> ,,,DON'T TAKE THIS THE WRONG WAY, BUT WE NEED TO KEEP OUR CARS IMO...MAKE EM GO DOWN IN HISTORY.
> *



jan 2nd it will be for sale  im only building it to take it out for new years :biggrin: im sure ill get my little photo shoot for the car etc not looking to go down in history but i think i will be able to say im the first person to use these pumps in a car :biggrin: I am selling my 2 extra pumps mike found out u can turn them sideways to look like sidewinders, kinda cool


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

anyone?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Sep 6 2008, 06:30 PM~11536921
> *anyone?
> *



what you see there is about 5-6000


----------



## MR. RAG9




----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 6 2008, 03:42 PM~11536455
> *jan 2nd it will be for sale   im only building it to take it out for new years  :biggrin: im sure ill get my little photo shoot for the car etc not looking to go down in history but i think i will be able to say im the first person to use these pumps in a car  :biggrin: I am selling my 2 extra pumps mike found out  u can turn them sideways to look like sidewinders, kinda cool
> *


Brent, You could do that pretty much with any aircraft pump............


----------



## JasonJ

But can you turn them inside out??? :scrutinize:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 6 2008, 07:30 PM~11537160
> *Brent, You could do that pretty much with any aircraft pump............
> *


damnnever seen it done before wonder why?


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 6 2008, 07:19 PM~11537430
> *damnnever seen it done before wonder why?
> *


I think because people stick to the OG way witch is the basic way, Some don't even dare to be different in trying to move thing around out of the ordinary but, To me and Mike It's call for the LOVE of hydraulics trying to step our game up.. set up.. after.. set up.....  back to the question I seen it done in the past.   :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 6 2008, 07:18 PM~11537414
> *But can you turn them inside out???  :scrutinize:
> *


FAIL :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 6 2008, 11:19 PM~11537430
> *damnnever seen it done before wonder why?
> *


Gold Digger

Ants setup had 2 of the pumpheads upside down


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 6 2008, 07:39 PM~11537532
> *Gold Digger
> 
> Ants setup had 2 of the pumpheads upside down
> *


That's one example.


----------



## MR.LAC

What's up tatoo-76 :wave:

How is everything homie? getting ready for the hurricane? hno:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 6 2008, 11:47 PM~11537584
> *What's up  tatoo-76 :wave:
> 
> How is everything homie? getting ready for the hurricane? hno:
> *


im good.


no hurricane here, we got a couple hours of rain, its all gone now.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 6 2008, 07:50 PM~11537604
> *im good.
> no hurricane here, we got a couple hours of rain, its all gone now.
> *


Good to her homie. Hit me up some time to catch up.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 6 2008, 11:45 PM~11537570
> *That's one example.
> *


this setup has one pumphead upside down and the other one regular.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 6 2008, 07:51 PM~11537614
> *this setup has one pumphead upside down and the other one regular.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


me and you already know it's been done many times... It just deepens how good are you in to looking for detail...  

Saul 62 rag from Imperials c.c.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 6 2008, 11:55 PM~11537631
> *me and you already know it's been done many times... It just deepens how good are you in to looking for detail...
> 
> Saul 62 rag from Imperials c.c.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Southside Players original 4 pump setup had 2 of the pumpheads upside down also, to make the pumps on the left a mirror image of the pumps on the right.


(but now its just got 2 pumps in it)


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC

You see fellas!


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 6 2008, 08:00 PM~11537658
> *Southside Players original 4 pump setup had 2 of the pumpheads upside down also, to make the pumps on the left a mirror image of the pumps on the right.
> (but now its just got 2 pumps in it)
> *


SouthSide player


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 7 2008, 12:04 AM~11537693
> *SouthSide player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


post up a pic of the old setup.


im on my laptop, i dont have pics of the old setup anywhere on here.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 6 2008, 05:42 PM~11536455
> *jan 2nd it will be for sale   im only building it to take it out for new years  :biggrin: im sure ill get my little photo shoot for the car etc not looking to go down in history but i think i will be able to say im the first person to use these pumps in a car  :biggrin: I am selling my 2 extra pumps mike found out u can turn them sideways to look like sidewinders, kinda cool
> *


 :|


----------



## Rollinaround

Thats why I like Lifestyle, New Style, and Imperials, and of course my club..etc....they tend to grow with their cars. We sold our asses in this game.  

I tend to keep my Rivi as long as I can the way I build It.  Good luck Brent.


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 6 2008, 11:50 PM~11537604
> *im good.
> no hurricane here, we got a couple hours of rain, its all gone now.
> *


WUZ UP JASON

WE DIDN'T GET SHIT HERE BUT A COUPLE HOURS OF RAIN THEN THE SUNSHINE WAS OUT


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 6 2008, 09:03 PM~11537685
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see fellas!
> *


I like this set up,whats with the #4 lines going to bulheads on the trunk pan,runoff?


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Sep 7 2008, 04:57 PM~11541727
> *I like this set up,whats with the #4 lines going to bulheads on the trunk pan,runoff?
> *


drip drip drip


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 6 2008, 08:55 PM~11537631
> *me and you already know it's been done many times... It just deepens how good are you in to looking for detail...
> 
> Saul 62 rag from Imperials c.c.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



yeah all the pumps can probably turn the pump heads sideways or upside down but on my particular pump you can take the "spcaer" or "adapter" that goes in between the motor and pump flip it side ways not just the pump head itsself.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Sep 6 2008, 10:22 PM~11538195
> *Thats why I like Lifestyle, New Style,  and Imperials, and of course my club..etc....they tend to grow with their cars. We sold our asses in this game.
> 
> I tend to keep my Rivi as long as I can the way I build It.   Good luck Brent.
> *



well i have been building my 62 for 6 weeks and its almost done frame off the way I want it so no need to hold onto it forever. I mean if it was a car i was doing slowly and making upgrades here and there maybe but when u do it in one FAST shot time to go to the next one


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 7 2008, 05:07 PM~11542124
> *yeah all the pumps can probably turn the pump heads sideways or upside down but on my particular pump you can take the "spcaer" or "adapter" that goes in between the motor and pump flip it side ways not just the pump head itsself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I told you to take pics cuz not everybody knows what ur talking about well no big deal Get it done .... :angry:


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Sep 7 2008, 06:58 PM~11542064
> *drip drip drip
> *


why would you say that??.. 
wouldnt it work like a brake line? those dont seem to leak when done properly..

i like that style of setup too


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Sep 7 2008, 07:38 PM~11542723
> *why would you say that??..
> wouldnt it work like a brake line?  those dont seem to leak when done properly..
> 
> i like that style of setup too
> *


....because I asked the same question and was *given* the same answer. :uh:  Those are run off lines from the pump.


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## soldierboy

i was wanting to know wut style pumps these all are i really like the way the very last ones look anyways i was also wondering wut style would be recommended for a simple two pump two switch setup in a bomb


















ha i got it now sorry for the double post


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Sep 7 2008, 05:47 PM~11542386
> *I told you to take pics cuz not everybody knows what ur talking about well no big deal  Get it done .... :angry:
> *


how about a eemco side winder? :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 8 2008, 11:22 PM~11555307
> *how about a eemco side winder?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks for the pics now they know .....


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Sep 7 2008, 06:57 PM~11541727
> *I like this set up,whats with the #4 lines going to bulheads on the trunk pan,runoff?
> *


if a pumphead is wore to a certain point it drips out fluid, the more it drips, to more wear it has. on most planes there were hardlines plumbed to the belly of the plane and you could tell by the streaks left how badly a pump was wore.


that was a way to "gauge" the amount of wear the pumps had so they could be overhauled LONG before they got to a point that the pressure would be inadequate for the pumps to do its given job (prop feathering in most cases with the pumps used in lowriding).



even fenner pumps had a hole in them that would discharge fluid if they were wore out to a certain point. same concept with water pumps (sorta).


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Sep 7 2008, 08:29 AM~11538963
> *WUZ UP JASON
> 
> WE DIDN'T GET SHIT HERE BUT A COUPLE HOURS OF RAIN THEN THE SUNSHINE WAS OUT
> *


WE GOT A LITTLE RAIN, IT WASNT MUCH, THANKFULLY.


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Sep 8 2008, 08:01 AM~11546191
> *....because I asked the same question and was given the same answer. :uh:   Those are run off lines from the pump.
> *


lol... i get it now. For some reason i was thinking it wasnt supposed to be leaking.. lol.
but now with you saying that and the other post above there it makes proper sense.. lol
thanks


----------



## Mr Impala

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 11 2008, 07:47 PM~11581929
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Looks good!


----------



## Rollinaround

x2 (Mike gonna kick ass on that setup!!!!)


----------



## HustlerSpank

> :biggrin:



Nice nice nice i know that one its going down in the books homie



























[/quote]


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## JasonJ

"1962" is a snice touch!


----------



## JasonJ

What up Spank? :wave:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 12 2008, 09:33 PM~11590515
> *What up Spank?  :wave:
> *


Not much whats up with you getting cold over here ... hno:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 13 2008, 12:32 AM~11590506
> *"1962" is a snice touch!
> *


SNICE :biggrin:


----------



## Shaunous

y aircraft hydraulic's.

dont no of anyone with a set-up down under, know a coupla guys with the parts, not in rides though...


----------



## sydneystyle57

> _Originally posted by Shaunous_@Sep 15 2008, 12:15 AM~11604300
> *y aircraft hydraulic's.
> 
> dont no of anyone with a set-up down under, know a coupla guys with the parts, not in rides though...
> *


why aircraft......anyone asking this question just has no idea.....and yes the parts are going into the car.......


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by sydneystyle57_@Sep 15 2008, 09:56 PM~11611929
> *why aircraft......anyone asking this question just has no idea.....and yes the parts are going into the car.......
> *


----------



## 1938_MASTER

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Aug 25 2008, 08:41 AM~11431219
> *Nice homie
> *



THANKS! :biggrin:


----------



## 1938_MASTER

ANYONE HAVE A PESCO EQ FOR SALE?


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Sep 12 2008, 07:20 AM~11584666
> *Nice nice nice i know that one its going down in the books homie
> *


X Infinity


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Sep 15 2008, 09:05 PM~11612772
> *ANYONE HAVE A PESCO EQ FOR SALE?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Sep 15 2008, 11:05 PM~11612772
> *ANYONE HAVE A PESCO EQ FOR SALE?
> *


Yup


----------



## Mr Impala

got my cylinders today


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Sep 16 2008, 09:53 AM~11615550
> *Yup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


up nick wass up lac up brent


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Sep 16 2008, 02:37 PM~11618267
> *up nick wass up lac up brent
> *


Que onda perro? What's good homie. Love the new lecab you got.

Give me a call, I got some more cannon plugs in.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank+Sep 16 2008, 04:37 PM~11618267-->
> 
> 
> 
> up nick wass up lac up brent
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wut up Spank :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR.LAC_@Sep 16 2008, 05:25 PM~11618665
> *Que onda perro? What's good homie. Love the new lecab you got.
> 
> Give me a call, I got some  more cannon plugs in.
> *


Who got a new Le Cab? :0 
Lets get some pics :yes: 

Yo quiero ver los fotos!!! :biggrin:


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 10 2008, 08:40 AM~11566264
> *if a pumphead is wore to a certain point it drips out fluid, the more it drips, to more wear it has. on most planes there were hardlines plumbed to the belly of the plane and you could tell by the streaks left how badly a pump was wore.
> that was a way to "gauge" the amount of wear the pumps had so they could be overhauled LONG before they got to a point that the pressure would be inadequate for the pumps to do its given job (prop feathering in most cases with the pumps used in lowriding).
> even fenner pumps had a hole in them that would discharge fluid if they were wore out to a certain point. same concept with water pumps (sorta).
> *


Jason, I have a noob question. When a pump is new or refurbished does it not leak any oil because it doesn't have any wear? I have the glass jars on my setup and wanted to know how do I gauge when it's time to overhaul my pumps. How frequently should that jar fill up with oil?


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch+Sep 16 2008, 05:33 PM~11619415-->
> 
> 
> 
> Wut up Spank  :biggrin:
> Who got a new Le Cab?  :0
> Lets get some pics :yes:
> 
> Yo quiero ver los fotos!!!  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HustlerSpank_@Sep 15 2008, 08:16 AM~11605338
> *OG 520s on my RED Bitch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 12 2008, 10:29 PM~11590486
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn, even down to the parts... :worship: Attention to detail on your 62 is off the hook.


----------



## Shaunous

> _Originally posted by sydneystyle57_@Sep 15 2008, 08:56 PM~11611929
> *why aircraft......anyone asking this question just has no idea.....and yes the parts are going into the car.......
> *


well please explain guru. 
other then to keep it real oldskool. name some more benefits????.


----------



## sydneystyle57

que pasa

started assembly of my pesco set up...parts sullpied by ROLLINAROUND

hey waiting for those zigzags mate????


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by sydneystyle57_@Sep 16 2008, 08:57 PM~11622226
> *que pasa
> 
> started assembly of my pesco set up...parts sullpied by ROLLINAROUND
> 
> hey waiting for those zigzags mate????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by sydneystyle57_@Sep 16 2008, 10:57 PM~11622226
> *que pasa
> 
> started assembly of my pesco set up...parts sullpied by ROLLINAROUND
> 
> hey waiting for those zigzags mate????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



on there way Bro...

damn good job on the setup!


----------



## HustlerSpank

> Premier CC putting it down











AFTER
















:thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]



> THANKS FOR ALL THE COMPLIMENTS , JUST KEEPING THE THREAD GOING :thumbsup: WHATS UP ABEL ILL TAKE WHATEVER YOU DONT NEED  FROM YOUR STASH





>











[/quote]


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Sep 15 2008, 09:16 AM~11605338
> *OG 520s on my RED Bitch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats clean Spank... you gonna 90 it out?


----------



## JasonJ

Your wife is going to be mad at you for messing up her white towels!!! :0 

Looks good though, post updates as you do more! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch+Sep 17 2008, 09:33 AM~11624992-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thats clean Spank... you gonna 90 it out?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know i want to keep it OG...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Impala_@Nov 30 2008, 07:31 PM~12297230
> *probably the baddest picture ever taken of tims 57 hydros
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MR.LAC

:0


----------



## sydneystyle57

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 17 2008, 10:13 PM~11632166
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


que pasa all

farrrrk mayne...that is real nice set up....I feel like going into my garage and burning my set up after seeing that.....

10 out 10 homie........
who is the lucky owner and what car is it going in........

peace......


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by sydneystyle57_@Sep 17 2008, 11:22 PM~11632974
> *que pasa all
> 
> farrrrk mayne...that is real nice set up....I feel like going into my garage and burning my set up after seeing that.....
> 
> 10 out 10 homie........
> who is the lucky owner and what car is it going in........
> 
> peace......
> *


*Mr. Impala*


"CALIFORNIA EDITION 62"


----------



## Rollinaround

sweet


----------



## HustlerSpank

A+


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Sep 18 2008, 08:26 AM~11633750
> *A+
> *


Haha, Spank is handing out grades now.... this one gets a gold star at the top too! :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 18 2008, 06:30 AM~11633764
> *Haha, Spank is handing out grades now.... this one gets a gold star at the top too!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: lol!


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 18 2008, 02:31 AM~11632999
> *Mr. Impala
> "CALIFORNIA EDITION 62"
> *



thats gonna be a bad ass 62


----------



## JasonJ

uffin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Guest

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=431919


----------



## eastside1989

:wow:


----------



## Rascal King

Adel???? on ebay cheap



dump


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Sep 25 2008, 03:03 PM~11698189
> *Adel???? on ebay cheap
> dump
> *


Just make sure it's normally closed because some of those are normally opened


----------



## 915imperials

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 16 2008, 01:45 PM~11617406
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got my cylinders today
> *



those are some BIG cylinders  


nice setup real nice


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

ttt


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by 915imperials_@Sep 25 2008, 05:49 PM~11700157
> *those are some BIG cylinders
> nice setup real nice
> *


they r powder coated now :biggrin:


----------



## 41bowtie

ttt


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

*anyone got any o.g. literature, with company logos?

im trying to round up vintage logos from parts manufacturers (i.e. Adel Valve corp, eemco,.. etc)*


----------



## leo161

how much is a pesco set up running for


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Oct 28 2008, 03:23 PM~11998075
> *how much is a pesco set up running for
> *


Depends on what type of Pesco's pumps and ect.....


----------



## THUGGNASTY




----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Oct 28 2008, 08:54 PM~12001058
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice,detailed setup.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Oct 28 2008, 09:54 PM~12001058
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Oct 28 2008, 04:23 PM~11998075
> *how much is a pesco set up running for
> *


I got a complete Pesco set up for sale,all nos except the #8 Hydro-Aires(great working condition) for $3,200 plus shipping.

2-nos 777 pumps
2-nos a6 yellow tanks already modified w/ extra ports
2-nos #8 Zig Zags
2-nos Kohler #8 check valves
all new parker fittings
2-used but great shape #8 hydro-aires
It will be just like this but with only one dump on each pump.


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Oct 30 2008, 06:56 PM~12015028
> *I got a complete Pesco set up for sale,all nos except the #8 Hydro-Aires(great working condition) for $3,200 plus shipping.
> 
> 2-nos 777 pumps
> 2-nos a6 yellow tanks already modified w/ extra ports
> 2-nos #8 Zig Zags
> 2-nos Kohler #8 check valves
> all new parker fittings
> 2-used but great shape #8 hydro-aires
> It will be just like this but with only one dump on each pump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is a nice fuckin' setup Jaime!


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Oct 30 2008, 10:01 AM~12015075
> *That is a nice fuckin' setup Jaime!
> *


its plug and play pretty much,dont have to hunt down the parts that takes time,money and knowledge.Just need the return hoses which I will provide if someone steps up to buy it.


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Oct 30 2008, 12:56 PM~12015028
> *I got a complete Pesco set up for sale,all nos except the #8 Hydro-Aires(great working condition) for $3,200 plus shipping.
> 
> 2-nos 777 pumps
> 2-nos a6 yellow tanks already modified w/ extra ports
> 2-nos #8 Zig Zags
> 2-nos Kohler #8 check valves
> all new parker fittings
> 2-used but great shape #8 hydro-aires
> It will be just like this but with only one dump on each pump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE SET UP :thumbsup:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

:0 very nice and very complete.


----------



## Guest

WTF Happen to Hustler Spank?? Hes been real quiet


----------



## ss62vert

ttt


----------



## prewar_gm_access

Whats up Spank? I was out all day. Don't know if you tryed calling. Making a list and checking it twice. Later


----------



## Guest

TTT for Spankys top secret setup :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 7 2008, 04:35 PM~12360586
> *TTT for Spankys top secret setup :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

Spanky, Come up for some air, I know your bustin ass so you can get at your wagon but it aint goin no where. Thanks for the hookup and Southern hospitality. My nefew had a good time. I think there should be some kind of law that there cant be more the 3 sets of True Spokes per house hold. :uh: that aint right Spanky. Just landed an other set of NOS old school 5.20s :biggrin: I'll get at you later.


----------



## HustlerSpank

wass up :biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville

ttt


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

what up Spank?Happy belated-Holidays......


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jul 8 2008, 02:45 PM~11039500
> *Question for you aircraft guys...
> 
> Quick rundown I have 2 of the 280 pumps, 3 adex dumps, 3 parker checks, 3 parker slow downs and a bendix eq for the front. Im having a problem with my system slowly dropping on my right rear corner. The rear has a pair of everything to help level things  out. I already closed the slow down off and it still dropped the right rear. I even close both hoping for a miracle. The check was swapped out I already because thats the obvious fix. I need more ideas what would another possibility be?
> *


Was this ever resolved?


----------



## HustlerSpank

yes it was tony


----------



## 1229

taking offers

These are the REAL female/female #8 zigzags. Rare thick hex ends (most went to Japan in the 90's). 

These are not the fakes that are made from cutting male/male slowdowns and rethreading them. The came from AP already #8AN female.


for those who arent familiar these are the type that the handle does not travel up and down when its turned, no matter where they are set at, the handle stays at the same height.


Im cleaning out some boxes, I have a lot of stuff for sale, I got some NOS stratopower pumps, more slowdowns, aircraft check valves, etc etc. NOS Pesco parts, yadda yadda yadda.


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 19 2009, 11:28 PM~12756811
> *taking offers
> 
> These are the REAL female/female #8 zigzags. Rare thick hex ends (most went to Japan in the 90's).
> 
> These are not the fakes that are made from cutting male/male slowdowns and rethreading them. The came from AP already #8AN female.
> for those who arent familiar these are the type that the handle does not travel up and down when its turned, no matter where they are set at, the handle stays at the same height.
> Im cleaning out some boxes, I have a lot of stuff for sale, I got some NOS stratopower pumps, more slowdowns, aircraft check valves, etc etc. NOS Pesco parts, yadda yadda yadda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you know me homie pm a price on two homie i always need slows


----------



## 1229

ttt


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jan 4 2009, 12:18 PM~12601617
> *what up Spank?Happy belated-Holidays......
> *


wass up homie


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Jan 19 2009, 11:26 PM~12756789
> *yes it was tony
> *



Thanks, Any idea what was the cause/solution?


----------



## 1229

a few items im selling. all NOS, never used parts. all reasonable offers appreciated.

#4 stainless steel Parker aircraft check valves (perfect set of 4, matching date stamps)





























#4 zigzags (matching set of 4)
*SOLD*


----------



## lunatic

OLD SCHOOL MANUEL DUMP
http://i44.tinypic.com/23stbwi.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## HustlerSpank

ADEL"S


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Feb 13 2009, 10:05 PM~12998869
> *ADEL"S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What up Spank. Are these for sale?


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Feb 13 2009, 10:05 PM~12998869
> *ADEL"S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What up Spank. Are these for sale?


----------



## HustlerSpank

Ill let you know soon


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 24 2008, 01:14 AM~11165928
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these r real NOS eemcos not refurbished but NOS in vaccum sealed wrappers and crates i know they are not as popular as the SouthSide player eemcos but i will be putting 4 of these in my 62 HT as is no chrome no polishing just good old fashioned NOS  :biggrin:
> *



Whats the part # on that motor? I found some that look like that...What other pump head will work with that unit? Thanks for any info!


----------



## jgcustomz

ttt


----------



## Hydros

Yeah, I think you gave this out before, or the seller gave them to me. Anyways, I can't find them. 

If you find the time, could you post that info, please?


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Apr 2 2008, 10:57 PM~10322685
> *Got some little filters and some EQ's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I like the little filters better!


----------



## HustlerSpank

me too :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Mar 30 2009, 07:53 PM~13437290
> *me too :biggrin:
> *


what up Spank,where you been at homie?


----------



## JasonJ

:biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> what up Spank,where you been at homie?


thank's 








[/quote]


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 31 2009, 09:37 AM~13443042
> *:biggrin:
> *


Hey mr J call me


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 24 2008, 01:14 AM~11165928
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these r real NOS eemcos not refurbished but NOS in vaccum sealed wrappers and crates i know they are not as popular as the SouthSide player eemcos but i will be putting 4 of these in my 62 HT as is no chrome no polishing just good old fashioned NOS  :biggrin:
> *


mmmmmmmnn


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Apr 2 2008, 10:34 PM~10322447
> *Mama Rooster ready for some paint!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




I LIKE THAT PUMP!


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Mar 31 2009, 11:52 PM~13449999
> *Hey mr J call me
> *


I can think of a few things id like to call you... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 3 2009, 10:29 PM~13480277
> *I can think of a few things id like to call you...  :0  :biggrin:
> *


  :loco: :wow: :rant:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 9 2009, 07:47 AM~13526564
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TOPFAN

:biggrin:


----------



## THUGGNASTY

TTT 4 spank


----------



## TOPFAN

hmmmm


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Apr 2 2008, 10:28 PM~10322389
> *Mama Rooster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much 4 2 of these :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Oct 28 2008, 08:54 PM~12001058
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice set up


----------



## HustlerSpank

:yes:


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin:


----------



## ferns213

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=482530

i got a hydro air 8 for sale anyone interested here is the topic


----------



## Ahhwataday

I really like the history and concept of aircraft set ups. I gotta geta garage then a bomb, im thinkin 48 or older fleet. shiiiiiiiiiiiiiit


----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## HustlerSpank

Damnnnn 

Look what the cat drug in.


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 6 2008, 11:03 PM~11537685
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see fellas!
> *



I like this topic :biggrin: Whos set up was this?


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Aug 1 2009, 04:07 AM~14645124
> *I like this topic  :biggrin:  Whos set up was this?
> *


ted wells


----------



## look_what_i_can_do

gotta hydroaire i beleive its a #6 for sale.. its cracked... split donw the middle.. but i put a hose clamp on it and have been using it but at a lower voltage..


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Aug 2 2009, 07:13 PM~14654357
> *gotta hydroaire i beleive its a #6 for sale.. its cracked... split donw the middle.. but i put a hose clamp on it and have been using it  but at a lower voltage..
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## look_what_i_can_do

i didnt know they werent for hopping!!! 

learned my lesson tho..


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Aug 3 2009, 05:36 PM~14663181
> *i didnt know they werent for hopping!!!
> 
> learned my lesson tho..
> *



the hose clamp shit had me going bro.. :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Jun 7 2009, 08:10 PM~14122280
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE


----------



## R0L0

ttt


----------



## DIPPINIT

:biggrin:


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 3 2009, 09:35 PM~13479924
> *I LIKE THAT PUMP!
> *


anyone have fan motors like these... i have a pair of these pumps but want to change out the motors... any help??


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 3 2009, 04:29 AM~15856212
> *:biggrin:
> *


Why would you pick today to bump this topic???


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:cheesy:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

What up Spank??? Haven't herd from you. Hope everything is OK Drop me a PM and let me know what's happening. Later


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 3 2009, 06:51 PM~15863542
> *anyone have fan motors like these... i have a pair of these pumps but want to change out the motors... any help??
> *



your messenger box is full....


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 3 2009, 10:21 PM~14667518
> *the hose clamp shit had me going bro.. :biggrin:
> *


tried to send u a pm can u clear ur box?


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 3 2009, 02:29 AM~15856212
> *:biggrin:
> *


what's up mr Dipp


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

sup Spank?


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## liljoefromkc

ttt topfan please clear inbox!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jan 26 2010, 12:00 AM~16413149
> *sup Spank?
> *


 up homie a qui just chilling whats new ???


----------



## Rod Stewart

wanted $4800 for all four - will take $3800. in orange county and/or pomona. meet you anywhere in between. ship if you'd like...

i have references too for you investigative types. :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

:wow:


----------



## Scrilla

:0


----------



## KERRBSS

anyone need this?


----------



## Rod Stewart

pretty sure that price is negotiable on those eemco's.


----------



## azmurh

looking for 2 90 slow downs 1/2 pipe thread or 2 zig zags #6 or 8 thanks


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> wanted $4800 for all four - will take $3800. in orange county and/or pomona. meet you anywhere in between. ship if you'd like...
> 
> i have references too for you investigative types. :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## HustlerSpank

:biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## azmurh

:biggrin: what up Spank? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

just chiling :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## scrappin68

$40m each.








$60


----------



## implala66

need a pair of 90 degree slowdowns, the ones in the front left..............


----------



## HustlerSpank

:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## HustlerSpank

:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:nicoderm:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## UpInSmoke619

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Jun 7 2009, 08:10 PM~14122280
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

I want them Adel Side Winders :biggrin: I'll be waiting


----------



## azmurh

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Mar 23 2010, 09:02 PM~16980652
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOOKS BEAUTIFUL SPANKS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## implala66

:thumbsup:


----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by scrappin68_@Feb 28 2010, 10:32 PM~16754214
> *$40m each.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: $40 million :0


----------



## ss62vert




----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Mar 26 2010, 05:47 AM~17005861
> *:wow:  $40 million :0
> *


times is rough, mang!


----------



## azmurh

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 29 2010, 11:13 AM~17033413
> *times is rough, mang!
> *



REAGANOMICS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

:wow:


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Mar 26 2010, 07:47 AM~17005861
> *:wow:  $40 million :0
> *


it will make your car fly :sprint:


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Feb 28 2010, 08:40 PM~16754318
> *need a pair of 90 degree slowdowns, the ones in the front left..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Working a deal :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

500 obo


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> 500 obo


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Apr 18 2010, 10:45 AM~17227012
> *Working a deal  :biggrin:
> *


 :x:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Apr 19 2010, 09:26 PM~17243292
> *500 obo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


STOCKTON CUSTOMS :thumbsup: Thanks for the hook up MIKE


----------



## implala66

since these are comming to me.................








I don't need this one any more, if anyone want to buy it LMK............ 45 shipped


----------



## xavierthexman

for sale! Make me an offer. PM me. Thanks

Camera phone pic but here is a better look at them.


----------



## implala66

I would like to give a BIG thanks to George (Pre-War), he helped me in getting this slowdowns pictured below, to complete my hybrid set up, he didn't have to do it, but that's the kind of person Geroge is, he went out of his way trading some of personal aircraft parts to get these slowdowns for me.............. :thumbsup: 


Now if I could find a brace for 44" moonroof and a set of Tru Classic caps.


----------



## implala66

I don't need this one any more, if anyone want to buy it LMK............ 45 shipped


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Apr 20 2010, 12:26 AM~17243292
> *500 obo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


great deal!


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by implala66_@May 26 2010, 07:48 AM~17608230
> *I don't need this one any more, if anyone want to buy it LMK............ 45 shipped
> 
> 
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by implala66_@May 26 2010, 07:48 AM~17608230
> *I don't need this one any more, if anyone want to buy it LMK............ 45 shipped
> 
> 
> *


SOLD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

> 500 obo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sold yet?
> pm me
Click to expand...


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

uffin:


----------



## rag61

ttt


----------



## implala66

don't fall asleep.......................... I found this

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/HYDRAULIC-P...sQ5fAccessories


----------



## Scrilla

:nicoderm:


----------



## implala66

:h5:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s




----------



## rag61




----------



## Oso64




----------



## prewar_gm_access

The Mar Vista's are Normally open used as blockers or they may be able to convert them to closed. Shot me an offer on a package deal.




































[/quote]

For those who PM'ed me wanting to get at some of these dumps. Tony will be giving them away. He has a COOL Web Site and gives out prizes that are eazy to win. No Bull. CHECK IT OUT  And good luck on winning. I have friends here on LAYITLOW that have won. 

http://squaredump.com/smf/index.php?topic=188.msg830


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Aug 14 2010, 05:02 PM~18309538
> *
> For those who PM'ed me wanting to get at some of these dumps.  Tony will be giving them away.  He has a COOL Web Site and gives out prizes that are eazy to win.  No Bull.  CHECK IT OUT   And good luck on winning.  I have friends here on LAYITLOW that have won.
> 
> http://squaredump.com/smf/index.php?topic=188.msg830
> *


one of those is me, won twice :thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> :0 :0


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Oso64_@Aug 14 2010, 12:37 AM~18306719
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Aug 17 2010, 08:25 PM~18338005
> *very nice
> *


Sup Holmes?? chrome adex's courtesy of you


----------



## JustRite

Pesco 777 $225.00 each have a mate for this one if you need a pair :biggrin:


----------



## JustRite

Pesco 777 pair $450 +shipping


----------



## kraz13

> _Originally posted by Oso64_@Aug 13 2010, 11:37 PM~18306719
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That blue color is nice!


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Aug 18 2010, 12:11 PM~18343606
> *Pesco 777 pair $450 +shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



good deal!


----------



## HustlerSpank

x2 good seller too


----------



## JustRite

^^^ aww shucks guys :cheesy:


----------



## Badass93

it's good deal that's right but only for us boyz...


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 13 2010, 08:57 PM~17777823
> *:nicoderm:
> *


Scrilla still doin his thang :cheesy: 

got any chromed out skinnys for sale??? :biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Aug 18 2010, 07:39 PM~18347771
> *x2  good seller too
> *


X3 What up Spank


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Aug 19 2010, 01:15 AM~18350338
> *X3  What up Spank
> *


was up homie I got them Sidewinders(pair) 4sale money talks


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Aug 19 2010, 09:41 PM~18356920
> *was up homie I  got them Sidewinders(pair) 4sale money talks
> *


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Aug 19 2010, 08:41 PM~18356920
> *was up homie I  got them Sidewinders(pair) 4sale money talks
> *


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Aug 19 2010, 08:41 PM~18356920
> *was up homie I  got them Sidewinders(pair) 4sale money talks
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JustRite

Bendix EQ polished and pretty :cheesy: $425.00 + ship


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Aug 19 2010, 01:15 AM~18350338
> *X3  What up Spank
> *


----------



## JustRite

Oil Catch Jars chromed $80 each.... have 2 








Sale Pending


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Aug 19 2010, 08:54 PM~18357579
> *Oil Catch Jars chromed $80 each.... have 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

*whats up Spanks?*


----------



## JustRite

Pesco Roosters $750 each :cheesy:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 21 2010, 08:46 PM~18372438
> *whats up Spanks?
> *


wass up jaime


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## HustlerSpank

:wow:


----------



## og ron c

ttt


----------



## prewar_gm_access




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## slo




----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Apr 3 2008, 12:41 AM~10322546
> *This one is like the Mama Rooster but a smaller version with a fan so I am going to call it the Baby Rooster Not the mini the BABY smaller than the MAMA but LONGER than the MINI!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## JustRite

:cheesy:


----------



## chilango1964

TTT


----------



## HustlerSpank

http://www.ebay.com/itm/120833970585?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Jack Bauer

HustlerSpank said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/120833970585?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


Do you know if there has ever been any teflon tape or cork gasket material in the ports?


----------



## HustlerSpank

That would be your choice, for mine I make sure to put plenty and it never causes any issues for me.


----------



## Jack Bauer

HustlerSpank said:


> That would be your choice, for mine I make sure to put plenty and it never causes any issues for me.


Assuming you mean pipe thread fittings and not AN fittings right? Aircraft Hydraulics code 2594432.4490 ver. 669A states that no teflon tape or other pipe sealent shall be used on AN fittings. And I believe cork dust seals fall under that rule also.


----------



## DIPPINIT

What up Spank??:h5:


----------



## HustlerSpank

DIPPINIT said:


> What up Spank??:h5:


wass up :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

HustlerSpank said:


> wass up :thumbsup:


Whats crackin Mr.Spanx.... Aint seen u in a while...:wave:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$

any monster greens for sale at a good price? #12 or 16, which ever is good for hopping


----------



## implala66

E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ said:


> any monster greens for sale at a good price? #12 or 16, which ever is good for hopping


on ebay, not mine.............

http://www.ebay.com/itm/lowrider-hy...iation_Parts_Gear&hash=item1c269fd0d2&vxp=mtr


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$

thanx!!!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:wave:


----------



## [email protected]

Quick question i found these can i use them for my set up or trash there a little longer


----------



## HustlerSpank

E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ said:


> any monster greens for sale at a good price? #12 or 16, which ever is good for hopping


 hit up george on here...


----------



## HustlerSpank

Prewar GM access


----------



## JustRite




----------

